# Taking it serious - Expletives journal



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all, firstly a bit of info about me. I have always lead a fit and active lifestyle since i was a young lad, I first picked up a barbell at the age of 13.

The last decade and a half my strength and fitness conditioning has consisted of mainly Martial Arts training including grappling.

Last year I destroyed me knee (ACL, LCL and meniscus) and waited 6 months for surgery. After surgery I developed bi-lateral pulmonary embolism and nearly kicked the bucket in intensive care. Its taken me a while to recover to a standard where i am able to start physical training of any kind (apart for physio-terrorism.)

Two months ago while on holiday I caught site of a unfit, fat nearly forty year old then realised it was me. From that day forward I promised myself id change, so I started training weights again and HiiT, Ive managed to drop 2 stone of blubber while adding a modicum of lean muscle.

I joined a gym for the first time in years last week and started today on a 3 day split with the help of a personal trainer

My goal is to develop lean muscle mass whilst lowering BF.

Present stats:

Age: 39

Height: 6ft 2in,

Weight 184 lbs

BMI 23.7

BF% 15.8%

Todays workout:

Chest and Triceps:

Incline DB Press [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Press 4x12 (ill add the weights later as I forgot to log them but the PI did)

Cable Crossovers 4x12

Dips 4x12

Reverse grip Tri pushdowns 4x12

Finished off with some ab work!

Ill post up an example of my diet for you later.

Any comments welcome (constructive and not so :tt2: )

Cheers


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Subbed mate  goodluck... Get some pics up to track progress unall


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some photos from today, not the greatest photos but I blame the photographer (wife) :whistling

I personally see more definition in the mirror than in these photos, maybe wishful thinking, the camera never lies eh?!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

This is todays nutritional intake, Im aiming to still cut some BF so Im low on the calories and carbs:

Meal 1:

1 scoop Whey

1 banana

1/2 cup blueberries

50g oats

Meal 2:

100g Chicken breast

100g Quinoa

PWO Meal 3:

1 scoop whey protein

25g Almonds

25g Walnuts

1 apple

Meal 4:

1/4 Jerk chicken

50g Raw Broccoli

1 tin sardines in sunflower oil

1 satsuma

Meal 5:

25 g homemade beef Jerky

1 scoop whey protein

3 boiled eggs

Total Calories = 2043

Protein = 201g

Carbs = 138g

Fats = 76g


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Todays Workout

Back and Biceps

Assisted Close Grip Chins 15, 15, 12, 12, 12, 12 (spotted)

Single DB Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

superset:

Wide grip cable pulldowns 12, 12, 12

Straight arm pulldowns 12, 12, 12

Seated row 12, 12, 12, 12

incline DB curl [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lower abs:

Kick ups 20,15

finished with 20 mins of intervals on the bike.

Felt good and its going to be interesting to see progression


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gunna sub this mate, good diet

also diggin the tats.. not the boxers tho


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Gunna sub this mate, good diet
> 
> also diggin the tats.. not the boxers tho


Ah, you have no dress sense!! ;-)

Cheers for the diet comment, i have worked with a dietician from the states i the past, she looks after a few of the UFC fighters so I credit her for the knowledge, however i haven't stuck to it for the last 18 months hence the BF, back on it now though.

Fuel the Fighter


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another photo I more happy with LOL


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

OK so the day i was not looking forward to arrived today!

For the DB exercises I have recorded the weight of 1 DB

Legs and Shoulders

Seated DB Shoulder Press [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable front raise [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset

DB Lateral raise 3 x [email protected]

DB Shrugs 3 x [email protected]

Upright Row [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fitball DB Wall squats [email protected] [email protected] 3 x [email protected]

Lunges of step with DB [email protected], [email protected], 2 x [email protected]

Seated leg bicep curls [email protected] both legs, 3 x [email protected] single leg

Single Calf raises [email protected] weight, 3 x [email protected] (WOW massive)

Finished off with 25mins moderate cardio on the seated bike keeping heart rate @ 125 - 130

Taking everything into consideration e.g. knackered knee Im quite please with today!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No weights for the last few days, rest = growth!

Yesterday cardio:

Stationary bike - 5mins warm up, 20 mins interval training, 5mins cooldown

Today Fasted Cardio :

Stationary bike - 20 min steady pace keeping HR between 125 - 130

I have linked my MyFitnessPal diet diary to this journal to keep you updated, please see below. At present I'm keeping the carbs low on non weight days and adding some carbs on weight days.

Thursday 7th July

Friday 8th July


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*Today Chest & Triceps*

On waking 20 mins fasted cardio @ 130-135bpm

For the DB/cable exercises I have recorded the weight of 1 DB/cable

Incline DB press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Assisted Dips: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse tricep Pulldown: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (Still figuring out ideal workout weight for heavy sets on this one, next time [email protected])

Finished with some ab work

Physio later for the knee so Ill be doing another 20mins SSCV plus what ever else the physio-terrorist has in store for me!

Last two days diet below, cheat meal on the saturday!

Sat 9th July

Sun 10th July

I thought I add my measurements to gauge development:

Neck 16"

Chest 43"

Waist 33"

Biceps 15"

Thighs 21.5"

Calves 14.5"

Weight today 183llbs


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yesterday 30 mins fasted card on bike at 115-117bpm

Assisted Close Grip Chins [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (drop the weight next time)

Single DB Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

High grip Seated row [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

superset:

Wide grip cable pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

incline DB curl [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

finished with 20 mins of intervals on the bike.

Diet wise yesterday i switched to a timed carbs diet as I am still cutting but aiming to preserve as much Muscle mass as possible.

Non workout days as little carbs as possible, high fats high protein.

Workout days Carbs in PWO shake and 1 meal after then reduce again

Continue this for 5 days then have 2 carb up days.

Last two days diet:

Mon 11th July

Tues 12th July


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Defo signs of progression keep it up mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, Because the routine is pretty new to me Im still figuring out the weights for each exercise.

Im trying to do 1 warm up set then trying to find a weight that i can do the following sets unto 12 reps only failing on the last set (progressive overload I think). Just taking a while to find those weights!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Felt like a great session today, helped with some banging rock on the headphones. Upped the weight on the legs and the knee felt good.

I must of worked them pretty good because i stopped to get fuel on the way home, got out of my truck and my legs felt like jelly (either that or I was overcome by fumes :confused1: !)

On a bit of a low note I chatted with the gym owner today as I was concerned that I was running out of weight to use, the heaviest dumbbells are 25kgs and Im using them for a couple of exercises. He said he wouldn't be getting any as that wouldn't suit the clients he wanted. He said he would be getting a smith machine sometime in the future for heavier weights. There is no BB's for squats or bench press. I think Im going to outgrow this gym soon, which is a shame as Im paying for it over the next 2 years:cursing:

Anyway here is the workout today!

For the DB exercises I have recorded the weight of 1 DB

Legs and Shoulders

Seated DB Shoulder Press [email protected], 4x [email protected]

Cable front raise [email protected], 3 x [email protected]

Superset

DB Lateral raise 3 x [email protected]

DB Shrugs 3 x [email protected]

Upright Row [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fitball DB Wall squats [email protected] 4 x [email protected]

DB Lunges off step [email protected], 13 x [email protected]

Seated leg bicep curls [email protected] both legs, 3 x [email protected] single leg

Single Calf raises [email protected] weight, 3 x [email protected] (slowly working these up)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Today Chest & Triceps

So I received my order of Elite Nutritions Ultimate Weight Loss Stack on Saturday. Today was the first day working out on them. I took 1 capsule with my breakfast then hit the Gym 45 mins later. I also took my usual creatine and Intraxcell Beta alanine 20 mins before workout.

I honestly say now that the Ultimate Weight Loss stack is a very strong [email protected]!!!!! My heart rate kept going through the roof, it was quite uncomfortable. The last 3 reps of every set I kept getting a cold chill over my body and a drop of strength. My workout was not as good as last weeks rep wise but i seemed to get a better pump.

I don't think I will take the recommended dose of 1 capsule again in one hit, Its too strong for me. Ill split it into 2 doses spread throughout the day.

Anyhoo here is todays session

Ive counted the weight of a single DB/cable used for DB/Cable exercies

Incline DB press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Assisted Dips: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse tricep Pulldown: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ill post up diet later, still feel off my tits from the pills!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

OK come down off the Ultimate weight loss stack. As test I split 1 capsule into half at took half about an hour ago (I know glutton for punishment) before doing 30mins SSCV on the bike. My heart rate was up but non of the jittery nauseous feeling. So from now 1/2 capsule in the morning, 1/2 capsule in the afternoon.

Here is the diet for the last few days

Wednesday 13th July

Thursday 14th July

Friday 15th July

Saturday 16th July Not a complete breakdown as I went to a BBQ, ate loads of food inc Rice and Jacket spuds (And a few too many beers!)

Sunday 17th July


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keep it going mate your progressing, even if its only one extra rep or a little more weight its still progress 

As for the pills you are taking i have no experience with them but they seem pretty crazy hhah  when I did a cut all I used wher t5's, but had to stop taking them as I cudnt sleep :/ could run for days with them though


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed in on this for 2 reasons:

1. You have cool looking tats

2. you have 2 birds wrestling in your avi

your on to a winner with me chap! 

good luck!

quick note though, might not be best to use the total weight with regards to db pressing/cable stuff, as some people might not read that post, read a later one and think 'F**k me, the guy presses 80kg, he doesnt need any advice from me' when in fact, your only pressing 40 kg 

although 40kg is still good, lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy: Cheers for the support fella

paul81: Thanks for subbing and the advice for the journal, Ill fix it now!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good man 

Quick question, why no deadlifts or squats?

Edit:nevermind, saw the bit about it. U really need to get to another gym mate!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah the gym is limiting, but Im also still having physio for my bum knee so cant do BB squats or Deadlifts yet!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, and don't take this as gospel, perhaps doing those exercises light and a similar rep scheme ur doing now would strengthen the surrounding muscles. Hopefully someone else can offer some input on this


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been advised by the physio not to at present due to my proprioception being shot to ****, hard enough not falling over doing light lunges.

The Fitball wall squats Im doing are doing the job a present!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yesterday 30 mins fasted cardio on bike, later another 30 mins on the bike.

*Today Back and Bis*

Felt great and upped the weight on a few things, more progression BOOOOOSSSHHHH!

Assisted Close Grip Chins [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Single DB Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

High grip Seated row [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

superset:

Wide grip cable pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

incline DB curl [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with 20mins SSCV on the seated bike.

Diet wise Im slowly upping the cals but staying on the timed carbs diet until the beginning of August then start to drop the fats and up the carbs!

Monday 18th July

Tuseday 19th July


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another good session in the gym, and some good news, the owner told me today he has decided to get some free weight paltes with some bars and the smith machine apparently arrives next week!

For the DB exercises I have recorded the weight of 1 DB. I decided to mix the order of the exercises up a bit as i wanted to work legs first!

*Legs and Shoulders*

DB Wall squats [email protected], [email protected] 4 x [email protected]

DB Lunges off step 2 x [email protected], 2 x [email protected]

Seated leg bicep curls [email protected] both legs, [email protected] single legs, [email protected] single legs

Single Calf raises [email protected] weight, 3 x [email protected] (slowly working these up still)

Seated DB Shoulder Press [email protected], 2x [email protected] [email protected]??WTF, [email protected]

Cable front raise [email protected], 3 x [email protected]

Upright Row [email protected], 2 x [email protected]

Superset

DB Lateral raise 3 x [email protected]

DB Shrugs 3 x [email protected]

Again progress = chuffed!

Wednesday 20th July

Thursday 21st July


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*Chest and Tris*

Again great progress

Incline DB press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Assisted Dips: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse tricep Pulldown: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ive neglected my card a bit lately so Im going on the bike later, 30 mins SSCV

Friday 22nd July

Saturday 23rd July Bit of a healthy cheat day


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yesterday 40mins fasted cardio walking at a brisk pace.

I did plan on doing another 30 mins in the afternoon but my bloody stationary bike packed up!

*Today Back & Bi's*

Another good session with progress!

Assisted Close Grip Chins [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Single DB Rows [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

High grip Seated row [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

superset:

Wide grip cable pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated incline DB curl [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Rope Hammer Curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with 30mins SSCV, 10 mins on treadmill, incline 7, speed 2.8. 10 mins on x-trainer level 6, 10 mins on stationary bike level 4

Diet for last few days:

Sunday 24th July

Monday 25th July


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Seated DB Shoulder Press [email protected], 2x [email protected] [email protected], [email protected]

Cable front raise [email protected], 3 x [email protected]

Upright Row [email protected], 2 x [email protected]

Superset

DB Lateral raise 3 x [email protected]

DB Shrugs 3 x [email protected]

DB Wall squats [email protected] 4 x [email protected]

DB Lunges off step 2 x [email protected], 2 x [email protected]

Seated leg bicep curls [email protected] both legs, [email protected] single legs

Single Calf raises [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*Chest and Tris*

Incline DB press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],

Assisted Dips: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse tricep Pulldown: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Finished with 30mins SSCV, 10 mins on treadmill, incline 7, speed 3.6. 10 mins on x-trainer level 6, 10 mins on stationary bike level 5

Added some photo to gauge progress!


----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

you're a great example for determined person with great will

keep going, good for you !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, most kind!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Good progress mate keep it up


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Dixxy, really looking forward to the P-Mag cycle now.

Im also planning a Test-e cycle with HCG and AI, clomid and Nolva PCT for january so might be sending you a few PMs for advice!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Cheers Dixxy, really looking forward to the P-Mag cycle now.
> 
> Im also planning a Test-e cycle with HCG and AI, clomid and Nolva PCT for january so might be sending you a few PMs for advice!!


Sounds good mate, youl be a monster soon! 

Thats fine mate, be happy to help


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking bigger, keep chipping away.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Sounds good mate, youl be a monster soon!
> 
> Thats fine mate, be happy to help


Cheers mate, Im getting there, however you've got youth on your side, Ive got tired old muscles to work with :laugh:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Looking bigger, keep chipping away.


Cheers mate, yeah i am bigger, weird because vie been on a cut since april!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive been on my last routine for a while now so I thought Id make a few changes, keep my body on its toes so to speak. I will go back to my old routine around 10th September as i will be starting the P-Mag cycle and from the research i have done it looks like the volume in that routine will suit the cycle.

*Today = Pull day:*

Close grip Pull Ups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlifts: 3x8 @ 50kg (heaviest dumbells in the gym, still waiting on them to fulfil their promise of heavier weights :cursing: )

DB Rows: [email protected] [email protected] 25kg

lat Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated High Rows:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected] 50kg

Seated DB Incline curls: [email protected] kg [email protected] [email protected]

Cable rope Hammer curls: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with 30mins cardio:

10 mins on treadmill, incline 7 speed 3.4

10 mins on x trainer level 6

10 mins on bike level 5

Its all good!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Diet for the last week:

Tuesday 26th July

Wednesday 27th July

Thursday 28th July I upped the carbs and calories 40/40/20 split from here slowly increasing cals buy 200 - 250 per week to get ready for bulking in september

Friday 29th July

Saturday 30th July Cheat meal Saturday evening ( massive chinese meal sweets and the whole caboodle) didn not fit into macros

Sunday 31st July changed Macros again to 40/35/25 as knowing my body 40% carbs would be too much


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

30 mins fasted cardio this morning on the bike! Took 3/4 of an ulitmate weight loss stack before.

I can definitely feel the effects of yesterdays change of workout, especially in the rear delts from the hight rows and lower back from the deeds. Good stuff


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Today I hit *Legs*

Fitball Wall Squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] (both legs) [email protected] (single leg)

Single calf raises [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> View attachment 59628
> View attachment 59629
> 
> 
> ...


subbed...you got a good frame to start with, shoulders are wide and fat on hips minimal


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> subbed...you got a good frame to start with, shoulders are wide and fat on hips minimal


Cheers mate, its all those years rolling around on the floor with sweaty men LOL


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Cheers mate, its all those years rolling around on the floor with sweaty men LOL


you find the squat with ball better than barbell squating


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JS72 said:


> View attachment 59628
> View attachment 59629
> 
> 
> ...


The camera and the mirror always lies mate!! Well, I hope so anyway...lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im working my way up to the barbell. Ive got some physical issues with me knee which is holding me back a bit, plus psychologically i think Im a bit worried to as every twist and tweak of my knee and Im ****ting myself its going to snap again.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your looking good bud...I see your gym has ****ty weights as mine...we only go upto 48kg!! weird, lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Im working my way up to the barbell. Ive got some physical issues with me knee which is holding me back a bit, plus psychologically i think Im a bit worried to as every twist and tweak of my knee and Im ****ting myself its going to snap again.


yeah just read the front page, hows the knee holding up, it stil give you grief


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah just read the front page, hows the knee holding up, it stil give you grief


Yes it does, where one of the screws is it aggravates a nerve every time the knee moves. [email protected]@k it though, I watch things like Top Gear on Sunday, seeing those brave lads cracking on and i think who am I to wing!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pain is only weakness leaving the body....although i still cry like a bitch when i stand barefooted on a plug


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Your looking good bud...I see your gym has ****ty weights as mine...we only go upto 48kg!! weird, lol


Crap isn't it, Ive got another one more local to me which im going to start using when i come back from Florida and train through my P-Mag cycle there.

Being a skint tight **** though i really begrudge paying out for a gym Im not using


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> pain is only weakness leaving the body....although i still cry like a bitch when i stand barefooted on a plug


 :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Crap isn't it, Ive got another one more local to me which im going to start using when i come back from Florida and train through my P-Mag cycle there.
> 
> Being a skint tight **** though i really begrudge paying out for a gym Im not using


Tell me about it mate...I pay £33 a month to use my gym...not for long though, I lost my job, so will have to move to another one...I feel good about that...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Is that pay monthly or contract?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

nice thread mate, seeing good progress too! keep it up  great tatoos!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> nice thread mate, seeing good progress too! keep it up  great tatoos!


Cheers mate, Im making good progress but i put that down to years of training. I used to be a lot more muscular before I got injured


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My Hams are ruined this morning :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Subbed

Not sure how this one missed me but i will be keeping an eye. Hope the knee sorts itself out soon


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Subbed
> 
> Not sure how this one missed me but i will be keeping an eye. Hope the knee sorts itself out soon


Cheers for subbing mate :thumb: The more the merrier, more people I can learn from.

*PUSH DAY*

Started with 10 mins warm up then a lot of rotor cuff warmup exercises as i was doing chest and shoulders together

Incline DB press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],

Seated press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected], [email protected], (this Xover machine was in lbs)

Body Weight Dips: 12x10, 9

Skull Crushers: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], 9[email protected]

Cable front raise: [email protected], [email protected] (again machine was in lbw)

DB Lateral raise [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

I could change the Lbs to Kg but I wont so I don't confuse myself when I next hit the gym

Impressions of this first week of the new routine. I prefer it, Im using more weight as there is less volume and my muscles feel more used! definitely feel more pumped after each session.

Im going to stick with it until I start the P-Mag cycle then its back with the volume!

I am going to florida in two weeks, the hotel has got a gym in it, but just found out there is a Golds Gym just round the corner, happy days!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

golds gym, you jammy git...wat rep range were you using previously if you say your using less now and yuor still hitting 12 reps on some


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> golds gym, you jammy git...wat rep range were you using previously if you say your using less now and yuor still hitting 12 reps on some


Still using reps 8-12 but Ive brought down the number of sets, deffinately feels better


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Still using reps 8-12 but Ive brought down the number of sets, deffinately feels better


oh sorry, me mistake, you never try strength building, done it since i started but only began the 8-12 rep range for last 2weeks to give it atry


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> oh sorry, me mistake, you never try strength building, done it since i started but only began the 8-12 rep range for last 2weeks to give it atry


Im planning to do some type of strength training when during PCT as from what Ive researched its the best type of training to help keep your gains during PCT, looking at 5x5 or Dorian Yates Blood and Guts


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The presses are looking good bud. i am hoping to change to a low rep heavy weight routine after the gvt but at the moment i am liking what i am doing but its a bit tedious !!!!

its all trail and error on what rep range suites each person i think. Whats the Volume your gonna use after this routine ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> The presses are looking good bud. i am hoping to change to a low rep heavy weight routine after the gvt but at the moment i am liking what i am doing but its a bit tedious !!!!
> 
> its all trail and error on what rep range suites each person i think. Whats the Volume your gonna use after this routine ?


On cycle im going back to my previous routine, Its a good volume for a PH cycle, Im going to resist upping the weight on cycle and adding an extra set or two including drop sets. 3days on 1 day off.

PCT Heavy low volume


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*PULL DAY*

Close grip Pull ups: [email protected] kg [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlifts: [email protected]

DB rows: [email protected]

Wide Grip Lat pull down [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated high Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated DB incline curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Rope Hammer Curls: 12 @35kg [email protected] [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Progress!!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*LEG DAY*

Fitball Wall Squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] (both legs) [email protected] (single leg) [email protected] (single leg)

Single calf raises [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with walking lunges: 28 steps @20kg, 24 steps @20kg

Diet wise upped calories to 2700 40/30/30 macro split


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't been training for the last couple of days Ive I have been on the road to Kent and Kings Lynn delivering First Aid training.

Managed to keep the diet clean though with a bit of pre-thought.

Biggest issue is keeping food cool throughout the day with no access to fridge or freezer, any ideas?

Had a cracking meal last night at the hotel of Thai Mahi mahi and fragrant coconut rice. Hit the gym tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Haven't been training for the last couple of days Ive I have been on the road to Kent and Kings Lynn delivering First Aid training.
> 
> Managed to keep the diet clean though with a bit of pre-thought.
> 
> ...


depends what your eating, when im away to work i eat the meals i know can last awhile and still be fresh, i ifnd chicken and pasta shoved into a plastic container and kept under the seat keeps it cool...are you gradually uping calories or making a big leap straight away, i know some taper the calories up others jump straight in with big numbers


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> depends what your eating, when im away to work i eat the meals i know can last awhile and still be fresh, i ifnd chicken and pasta shoved into a plastic container and kept under the seat keeps it cool...are you gradually uping calories or making a big leap straight away, i know some taper the calories up others jump straight in with big numbers


Ive been gradually tapering them up by 200 cals every week. over the last 4 weeks. The aim is to get to around 3500 then hit the cycle!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just found out the crap gym Im at now has a smith machine installed :thumb:

I can now move away from fitball squats and use that for squats!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Just found out the crap gym Im at now has a smith machine installed :thumb:
> 
> I can now move away from fitball squats and use that for squats!


is it a smith machine were the bar is permanetly attached to the frame or free lance one


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is it a smith machine were the bar is permanetly attached to the frame or free lance one


Ill find out tomorrow when I go there.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Ill find out tomorrow when I go there.


if its free lance then great, the range of movement is far better when doing squats


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

TBH if it is fixed then that will be good as I can load up the weight to work the quads and it will be easier on my knee.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> TBH if it is fixed then that will be good as I can load up the weight to work the quads and it will be easier on my knee.


forgot about the knee, yeah then it would be easier...gotta give ya kudos cause aint sure if i had a bad knee i could do squats, it would be a real mental thing with me


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> forgot about the knee, yeah then it would be easier...gotta give ya kudos cause aint sure if i had a bad knee i could do squats, it would be a real mental thing with me


Same with me at the moment. However Im fine with the 50k DB squats at present, could do more but 25k DB's are their heaviest, and leg press is fine up to 130 - 140.

Ill start light and work my way up.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Same with me at the moment. However Im fine with the 50k DB squats at present, could do more but 25k DB's are their heaviest, and leg press is fine up to 130 - 140.
> 
> Ill start light and work my way up.


you tried hip squats, supposely pretty good and dont put any added stress on lower back and knee


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw that on Retro's Journal, I haven't heard of them before, Ill have to look into it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> I saw that on Retro's Journal, I haven't heard of them before, Ill have to look into it.


you fcuking better


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you fcuking better


 :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Checked out Hips squats, something to consider but Ill see how it goes on the Smith Machine for the time being. Talking of the Smith Machine checked it out at the gym today and incorporated it into todays workout. Its of the fixed variety, its counterbalanced so it takes away 15k of weight of the bar which i feel is a shame, its got 150+ kg of oly plates with it so enough to work with at the moment.

Todays workout *PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith BP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Chest Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable xover:[email protected] [email protected]

Bodyweight Dips: 12, 10, 10

Close grip BP:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SeatedDB shoulder press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable front raise: [email protected] [email protected]

DB Lat Raise:[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I recently checked them out, they look awright mate. Never heard of hip squats but Retro seems to likes them...nice weight your doing there also bud...keep it up


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah, I recently checked them out, they look awright mate. Never heard of hip squats but Retro seems to likes them...nice weight your doing there also bud...keep it up


Cheers mate, slowly but steadily increasing the weight


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed anyway mate...it can be a slow process, but defintaly worth it...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Went out last night to a 25th wedding anniversary party. i hadn't been out in ages never mind having a couple of beers.

I didn't get hammered but had a few, needless to say my head was slightly fragile this morning.

Why is it as a kid in my 20's i could drink for england and next day any hangover was fixed by a good fry up. These days it takes days to recover?

I hit the gym this morning to blow the cobwebs.

*PULL DAY*

Close Grip Pull ups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlifts: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent Over Row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs [email protected]

Seated Incline DB curls:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Bar curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Feel better now, traps feel destroyed :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*LEG DAY*

Started squats again only went to parallel and took it carefully on these as my ROM is not great and I didn't want this again 

Smith Machine Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] (both legs) [email protected] (single leg)

Finished with walking lunges: 28 steps @20kg


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I always think smith machine squats look awkward...good weight you got there though mate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah they do look awkward but they definitely take pressure off the knee


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last workout before I head to Orlando for a well earned break and some training at Golds gym.

Not a great session today, felt pretty weak on some of the exercises and quite lethargic throughout. I think I hadn't recovered enough from yesterdays squat session.

Next time i feel like that Ill scrap the session until the next day.

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Machine BP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Chest Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable xover:[email protected] [email protected]

Bodyweight Dips: 12, 10, 10

Close grip BP:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SeatedDB shoulder press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable front raise: [email protected] [email protected]

DB Lat Raise:[email protected] [email protected]

Rear Flyes: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy your well deserved break dude  ... How comfortable do you feel doing cross overs?? I just started them for a change the other day and they felt awkard like f*ck. And I think a break would be good for between the squats and chest.I did the same mistake last week and my chest sesh suffered because of this. Anyway, have a safe journey bud and enjoy your holiday :rockon:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

In orlando now :thumb:

Diet suffered an bit yesterday due to the travelling but im going to make the effort to keep it fairly clean whilst im here.

Woke up early this morning due to the time difference so was in the gym at 6.30, gyms not bad, mostly machines but Ill be visiting the Golds Gym soon.

weights are in lbs as the all the weights are in lbw here

*PULL DAY*

Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (weight according to machine, Im a bit skeptical myself)

DB Rows: [email protected] [email protected] (heaviest dumbbells there)

DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Off to Universal now :thumb:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

expletive said:


> In orlando now :thumb:
> 
> Diet suffered an bit yesterday due to the travelling but im going to make the effort to keep it fairly clean whilst im here.
> 
> ...


Mate **** the diet have fun for 2 weeks you in America and its not as if your doing show prep is it  just hit it harder than ever when you get back!  when im going on holidays next year im having a week off completely, gives you something to keep you motavated and to look forward to


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Its been a great week so far and managed to get a couple of sessions in at Golds Gym which is an awesome gym. :rockon:

Also one for *The Ultimate Warrior* one Hulk Hogan is staying at my Hotel, he frequents a bar late at night, any message you would like me to pass on? :laugh:

*Leg Day*

Smith Machine Squats: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Press Calves: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated curl:[email protected] (both legs) [email protected] (single leg)

SLDL: [email protected]

Leg extension:[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

*PUSH DAY*

DB Incline Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated decline press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable flyes: 12, 10

Dips: 12, 12, 10

Seated Close grip BP: [email protected] [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB overhead press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB front raises: [email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raise: [email protected] [email protected]

DB rear flyes: [email protected]

On another note supplements are cheap as **** out here. i picked up a 2.2kg of whey for $20, about £12


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a run over the journal, god on y aman. Keep it coming. Would love to train at golds gym myself but theres no chance of me going there.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Had a run over the journal, god on y aman. Keep it coming. Would love to train at golds gym myself but theres no chance of me going there.


Thanks mate, Golds Gym is freekin awesome! Im like a kid in a sweet shop.

Another couple of workouts in the bag:

*PULL DAY*

Seated upwards row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulldown: 12, 10, 10

Seated close grip rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Back extensions: [email protected] [email protected]

*LEG DAY*

Smith Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected] [email protected]

Leg curl: [email protected]

Leg extension: [email protected]

Seated horizontal calf press: [email protected] (both legs), [email protected] (single leg)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stopped looking at this journal because i though Whos journal is that then i realised its just a name change. i will catch up with it when i get some time


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> stopped looking at this journal because i though Whos journal is that then i realised its just a name change. i will catch up with it when i get some time


Ha ha, yeah just a name change!

Got back from the Florida yesterday and am absolutely knackered today.

I was planning on hitting the gym today but too sleepy but I am back on the clean diet at 3100cals. Back to the gym tomorrow.

Im on a pre P-mag cycle prep this week so Im preloading with Hawthorn berry and milkthistle.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Still knackered, trying to get my body clock back in sync so not a lot of sleep last night.

However forced myself to the gym this morning. Not a brilliant session weight wise but Id take quality of workout over weight anyway.

*PUSH DAY*

Smith Incline press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable xover:[email protected] [email protected]

Bodyweight Dips: 10, 10, 7

Close grip BP:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]kg

SeatedDB shoulder press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable front raise: [email protected] [email protected]

DB Lat Raise:[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally getting my sleep patterns back in order!!! A good 9 hours last night!

Good session in the gym this morning, however When doing my first set of Lat Pulldowns I got a sharp pain in my left oblique? I was only using light weight so form was good, any one reading this have any ideas (thats if anyone is reading this :lol: ) I could be the only one, if so Im very lonely 

*PULL DAY*

Close grip Pullups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlifts: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (upping the weight next time)

Bent Over Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat Pulldown: [email protected] (Pulled something so stopped)

Shrug: [email protected] (2 second contraction)

Seated Incline DB Bi curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide EZ Curls:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Good to be back, start P-Mag cycle on Saturday!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, you confused me too mate!! :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Finally getting my sleep patterns back in order!!! A good 9 hours last night!
> 
> Good session in the gym this morning, however When doing my first set of Lat Pulldowns I got a sharp pain in my left oblique? I was only using light weight so form was good, any one reading this have any ideas (thats if anyone is reading this :lol: ) I could be the only one, if so Im very lonely
> 
> ...


on the close grip pull ups , Why ? serious question as i need a variation from wide to do and obviously with close i am alot stronger and think i can add some weight to it. I have a tricep bar that i use with palms facing each other overhead. Will this work higher lat or lower lat or thickness ??????


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I use them as a general back / bis warm up to pre-exhaust the muscles.

I believe they tend to build thickness in the back rather than width. Not sure about upper or lower lat.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> I use them as a general back / bis warm up to pre-exhaust the muscles.
> 
> I believe they tend to build thickness in the back rather than width. Not sure about upper or lower lat.


Yeah i did think it was a thickness thing. Will look into it more as wide grip i dont think i would be able to add more than 5kg at the moment


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

just read this

Close-Grip Pull-ups is another great variation of pull-ups which emphasizes your lower lats. You can perform Close-Grip Pull-ups by grasping a sturdy bar with a firm overhand grip and your hands separated by about 6-8 inches. The narrow separation between your hands ensures that you emphasize your lower lats during the exercise.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I do mine on a station at the gym, the hand position is about shoulder width so not as close as your post but also not a wide grip either. Its also a hammer grip rather than overhand so I wonder what part of the back that works.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> I do mine on a station at the gym, the hand position is about shoulder width so not as close as your post but also not a wide grip either. Its also a hammer grip rather than overhand so I wonder what part of the back that works.


Yeah hammer grip is what i want to do but mne would be about the width of my head !!!! Sort of like doing the double truck horn !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha ha I'm going to have to do the noise at least once on my next pull day " parp paarrp"


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Ha ha I'm going to have to do the noise at least once on my next pull day " parp paarrp"


i do all the time but its out of my ar5e !!!!!!

Gave the hammer grip a little go today just to see, It was hard as i had just done 95 wide grip pull ups but it felt alot harder and more a bicep move


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah they definitely hit biceps as hard as back!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well temptation has got the better of me today and i just started my P-Mag cycle 1 day early.

Off to the gym in a bit to let the steroid goodness commence BOOOOMMMMMM!

:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So its started, a P-Mag cycle at 75mg for 40 days, supported with cycle assist with Nolva on hand incase! Ill also be taking 9mg of fish oils a day and taurine for pumps when needed, plus a good multivit.

Diet wise Ill be looking at between 3500 - 4000 cals with a macro split of 40% protein 30% carbs 30% fats

I have cut all other supplements except whey until PCT!

PCT will be Nolva 20/20/10/10, a testbooster and

The main aim is to increase lean muscle mass and aid rehab with the knee.

Here are some photos from today to gauge progress, Ill add stats later.



*Leg Day*

Smith machine squat: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Hit the 100 baby)

Single Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Press Calve Push: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Ham Curl: [email protected] (both legs) [email protected] (single leg)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i like banana man as much as the next person but the pink pants aint doing it for you !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> i like banana man as much as the next person but the pink pants aint doing it for you !!!!


Another with no dress sense!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its ok i got hulk pants !!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck with cycle, and loving the pink pants, very barrymore of you


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate Im looking forward to it!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

2nd Day of cycle, no training today and nothing to report!

My Stats as today 10pm after a good days feeding, start of cycle:

Weight: 197 lbw

Neck: 16.7 ins

Chest: 43 ins

L Bicep: 16 ins

R.Bicep: 16 ins

Waist: 35.6 ins

L Thigh: 21.7 ins

R Thigh: 21.5 ins

L Calve: 14.75 ins

R Calve: 14.75 ins


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

3rd day of cycle, nothing to report apart form a slight headache after taking my morning dose.

Non of the dreaded pumps yet but Im taking 5g taurine pre workout, and 5g before bed as a precaution.

Having taken out my supplements until PCT I definitely don't feel as strong, but the P-Mag will kick in soon. I accredit the loss of strength to having removed Beta-Alanine and Creatine from the diet.

However on some exercises weight has improved, I put this down to improvement of form and confidence in the exercise.

The order of todays training is slightly altered from previous sessions as today I had to wait for some equipment as others were training, damn inconsiderate if you ask me :whistling:

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dip [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable front raise [email protected], [email protected]

Close Grip Bench Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lateral Raise: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

5th day of cycle, I dint think the P-Mag has kicked in yet and i don't expect it to until about day 10.

However there I have upped the weight on a few exercises and my arms were pumped up more than ever before, especially the forearms.

Diet wise still hitting the 3500 cals mark, although it is hard work and i feel constantly full, pretty much force feeding at the moment.

*PULL DAY*

Close Grip Pull Ups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (These were a struggle today)

Rack Dead lift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bentover Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected] (2 second hold on contraction)

Seated DB Incline Curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Good session overall.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

7th Day of Cycle, not sure if the P-Mag is kicking in yet? Upped weight on squats today and Leg press.

If it hasn't I think come Sunday it will definitely have done, fingers crossed.

*LEG DAY*

Smith Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected]

Seated Leg Curl: [email protected] (both legs), [email protected] (single leg)

Leg press calve raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Calve raise: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

9th day of P-Mag cycle. No major strength increases as yet but have noticed some things that tell me Im " on something".

My libido is up, feeling pumped up a fair bit and my balls are tingling on occasion. Cant wait for it to really kick in!

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected] [email protected]

Dip [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close Grip Bench Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB front raise [email protected]

Lateral Raise: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

10th day of cycle. No training day

I am definitely on it today!!! Feel electric. Cant wait to smash it at the gym tomorrow!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

11th Day of cycle, its definitely kicking in now. Started of poorly at the gym today, Pull ups were more of a struggle than ever. However as the session went on I was getting stronger and stronger!! hitting PBS everywhere. Pumps were huge today swell, Ive upped the Taurine to 7g over the weekend and that is keeping them at bay!

Im going to continue to up the weight until day 15 then keep upping the reps. Im also up 3lbs from last week, cals are up to around 3800 with 380g of protein, thats just under 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight (not lean body weight)

*PULL DAY*

Close Grip Pull Ups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (These were a struggle again today)

Wide Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Dead lift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bentover Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected] (2 second hold on contraction)

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated DB Incline Curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

I've decided on a 12 Test e cycle in January so any help with that would be appreciated in the future

Loving it!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

13th day of Cycle.

Alls good so far, no really painful pumps, no effects of sides at all really.

Being a first cycle of any sort of PED I wasn't sure what to expect really, but Im really quite underwhelmed by this stuff.

I have got a slight increase in strength so far. My Clothes feel a bit tighter so I must be getting some gains somewhere.

*LEG DAY*

Smith Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press calve raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Leg Curl: [email protected] (both legs), [email protected] (single leg)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Some great news today, after a few months of upheaval.

My wife got made redundant in April and due to the recession my business has been going down the pan. Needless to say it has been worrying times, but last week I got offered a job tacking First Aid full time for a reputable company, there even going to give me a car.

To top it off today my wife has been offered two jobs :thumb:

This now means we've got more income coming in than ever before!!!!!!

I cant tell you how relieved I am.

Time to smash the push day at the gym!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

15th day of the cycle, its getting better! Progress on everything today, steady but sure!

My shoulders feel smashed in a good way!

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected] [email protected]

Dip [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skull Crushers: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB front raise [email protected]

Lateral Raise: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm in here now biatch


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> I'm in here now biatch


And the peace and quiet was shattered!!!

Good to have you here, be gentle


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And the peace and quiet was shattered!!!

Good to have you here, be gentle


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like you will have to be washing your fav banana man boxers for a pic shoot soon !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive got some different ones for the next set of photos.

I'll be taking them at the end of the cycle. Then another set after pct


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

In here to kick your a$$ mate , i know you said no one comes and reads your journal lol...

good progress so far brother keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

So... Whats on the agenda for you today Expletive


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> In here to kick your a$$ mate , i know you said no one comes and reads your journal lol...
> 
> good progress so far brother keep up the good work !!!


Cheers mate, all ass kicking is good motivation!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> So... Whats on the agenda for you today Expletive


This morning I ran a private MMA training session in Hereford.

Im not going to be doing this for much longer and my hearts not in it so its a drag to go get up early, travel for an hour, teach for an hour or so then travel back home.

Chilling for the rest of the day today, no gym. Off to a get together with some of my wifes ex work colleagues tonight, usually a good evening.

Whats you guys put to?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

expletive said:


> This morning I ran a private MMA training session in Hereford.
> 
> Im not going to be doing this for much longer and my hearts not in it so its a drag to go get up early, travel for an hour, teach for an hour or so then travel back home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a worthwhile thing to be doing on a weekend but if your head and your heart isn't in it and you aint giving your all to your students then it will probably be best to knock it on the head.

I'm working mate sitting at my desk right now.. probably should do some work but i cant be assed

No gym for me either will be eating pizza and looking after my nephew later


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sore as fu*k today matey but still determined to hammer my back this aft...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am sore as fu*k today matey but still determined to hammer my back this aft...


Yeah Im pretty sore today, Im on a 3 day spit at the moment so Im resting today!

Smash that back Milky


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile thing to be doing on a weekend but if your head and your heart isn't in it and you aint giving your all to your students then it will probably be best to knock it on the head.
> 
> I'm working mate sitting at my desk right now.. probably should do some work but i cant be assed
> 
> No gym for me either will be eating pizza and looking after my nephew later


Yeah its not working financially and since my injury there is a hell of a lot of things i cant do.

Ive trained since I was 13, been a professional coach for the last 10 years so Ive had a good run.

Plus with the new job i start next month Im not going to have the time.

Enjoy your Pizza Breda


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Yeah Im pretty sore today, Im on a 3 day spit at the moment so Im resting today!
> 
> Smash that back Milky


Got it all planned mate, back today shoulders tomorow, legs monday and arms tuesday then back to chest.... work and shoulder pain permitting.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Got it all planned mate, back today shoulders tomorow, legs monday and arms tuesday then back to chest.... work and shoulder pain permitting.


Sounds like a plan! How is the trap getting on?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Sounds like a plan! How is the trap getting on?


It never goes away TBH mate....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> It never goes away TBH mate....


I cant remember a time over the last decade or so that I haven't trained injury / pain free.

Just something you put up wit if you want results i suppose


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive just finished watching "Renzo Gracie Legacy".

If you want a something to motivate you to train harder id recommend it!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good nigh out last night, nice meal. Lie in this morning.

Gonna have my brekky, 4 eggs, oats, milk, protein shake and a banana then I'm going to smash my back at the gym.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Shoulders for me today, not sure if l should.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back from the gym, a good back and bis session today, pumps were outrageous, especially in the forearms, biceps and lower back, more taurine me thinks for next time..

Had to pick my daughter up from Cub Camp straight after, had to walk a mile to reach the camp than carry all her gear back uphill to the truck.

Needless my arms and back were companying like a mofo!

*PULL DAY*

Close Grip Pullups assisted: [email protected] [email protected] (these were done very slowly to get a good warm up)

Close Grip Pullups: [email protected] weight

Rack Deadlifts: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Incline DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ bar curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Gonna tucck inot a big bowl of chicken, pasta and cheese in a minute. Then a big roast pork dinner later!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nice routine there mate but imo if you're doing rack deads you won't need to do shrugs as well... Just a thought

Enjoy your grub


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Nice routine there mate but imo if you're doing rack deads you won't need to do shrugs as well... Just a thought
> 
> Enjoy your grub


I find the rack deads don't hit my traps very much


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

expletive:2508827 said:


> I find the rack deads don't hit my traps very much


No worries bro you crack on it was just a thought


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been teaching a first aid course in Brum today, just got back home and looking forward to a relaxing evening doing sweet FA.

Went on Flintys journal and read he's hitting the Cardio, BARSTEWARD!!!!!

Now im feeling guilty and am going to have to do some!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Been teaching a first aid course in Brum today, just got back home and looking forward to a relaxing evening doing sweet FA.
> 
> Went on Flintys journal and read he's hitting the Cardio, BARSTEWARD!!!!!
> 
> Now im feeling guilty and am going to have to do some!


yeah get it fcukin done mate, why should i be the only one suffering 4 times per week lol X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate if you're doin fcuk all anyway you may as well go for a half hour jog around the block then go home and do nothing.

You'll feel 10x's better and you can't let Flinty show you up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am resting tonight mate but the cardio is coming via Mrs Milky later !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Mate if you're doin fcuk all anyway you may as well go for a half hour jog around the block then go home and do nothing.
> 
> You'll feel 10x's better and you can't let Flinty show you up


Its on the bike for me mate, my jogging days are far behind me with this knee


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am resting tonight mate but the cardio is coming via Mrs Milky later !


You.... Resting....Does not compute!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> You.... Resting....Does not compute!!!


Mate l have too, man alive l couldnt be more sore if l had been in a car crash !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am resting tonight mate but the cardio is coming via Mrs Milky later !


giz a go mate lolx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> giz a go mate lolx


Outrageous...... can l have a go on your bike if l do ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Outrageous...... can l have a go on your bike if l do ??


anytime brother, get your a$$ up here and i will let you borrow my bike and we will ride together X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

30 mins on the bike done :thumb:

20 mins of that was HiiT, 1 minute flat out, 1 minute steady pace.

You were right Breda, better than sitting on my ****!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> 30 mins on the bike done :thumb:
> 
> 20 mins of that was HiiT, 1 minute flat out, 1 minute steady pace.
> 
> You were right Breda, better than sitting on my ****!


you were still sitting on your a$$ lol... but you were moving your legs too pmsl


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you were still sitting on your a$$ lol... but you were moving your legs too pmsl


 :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Day 20 of the P-Mag cycle

Not suffered with any sides at all on this cycle so i have decided to up the next 20 days to 100mg for a bigger boost :thumb:

I have also been chosen to run a log for HCGenerate which I am going to run through my PCT alongside Nolva!

Hitting the gym Later to beast the legs!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Day 20 of the P-Mag cycle
> 
> Not suffered with any sides at all on this cycle so i have decided to up the next 20 days to 100mg for a bigger boost :thumb:
> 
> ...


routine up when your done mate X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> routine up when your done mate X


Of course!! :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I love and hate training legs, but there is nothing quite like that shaky feeling you get after a good workout!

*LEG DAY*

Smith Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press calve raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Calve Raise: [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected]

Finished with walking lunges: 2x16 steps @30kg

After reading this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/148232-most-underrated-products-probiotics-digestive-aids.html I have ordered some Ravenous and pro biotics to get the most out of my nutrition on this cycle.

Hopefully it will sort out my toilet issues I have at the moment, I don't sh!t but more like act like a muck spreader at the moment, and when i have to go I have to go!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JESUS TITTY [email protected]@KIN CHRIST ON A BIKE!!!!

Mid cycle weigh in and stats:

*Start of cycle*

Weight : 197 lbs Today 207.9 lbs +10 pounds

Neck: 16.7 ins Today 16.3ins

Chest: 43 ins Today 45ins

L Bicep: 16 ins Today 16.3ins

R.Bicep: 16 ins Today 16.5ins

Waist: 35.6 ins Today 36ins

L Thigh: 21.7 ins Today 22.6ins

R Thigh: 21.5 ins Today 22.6ins

L Calve: 14.75 Today 15.3ins

R Calve: 14.75 ins Today 15ins

That is all


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> JESUS TITTY [email protected]@KIN CHRIST ON A BIKE!!!!
> 
> Mid cycle weigh in and stats:
> 
> ...


are my maths sh1t mate cos i make that + 10 pounds in weight gain not 14 ????

looks like things are going in the right direction mate, put a little bit on waist but that could be water or bloat ??

looks good mate.

good solid leg routine there aswell X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> are my maths sh1t mate cos i make that + 10 pounds in weight gain not 14 ????


Im up 1 stone, 14lbs in a stone!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Im up 1 stone, 14lbs in a stone!


197 to 207 is 10 pounds mate lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't get the waist thing, I bought some 34ins jeans at the weekend and they are too big around the waist, my old 36ins trousers are fooking huge on me


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> 197 to 207 is 10 pounds mate lol


Ha Ha [email protected]@K you're right mate, Im not going to challenge anyone in the maths dept. am I :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so have you put 10 pounds on or 1 stone ?? use pounds instead of stones and pounds mate its a lot simpler for you thick fcukers pmsl XXX


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> so have you put 10 pounds on or 1 stone ?? use pounds instead of stones and pounds mate its a lot simpler for you thick fcukers pmsl XXX


I have put 10lbs on, vie edited my original post.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just tucking in to the biggest bowl of pasta, cheese and chicken i have ever seen.....

Just keep thinking one more mouthful


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I wont be subbing or anything simply because I'm terrible for following people. But I hope you have done well and that you feel you truly are progressing! Best of luck!

-Joe


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JoePro said:


> I wont be subbing or anything simply because I'm terrible for following people. But I hope you have done well and that you feel you truly are progressing! Best of luck!
> 
> -Joe


Cheers mate, most kind!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Up bright and early today

Got my Pro-biotics and free bottle of HCGenerate in the post today, Im going to run a separate log for the HCGenerate when i run it through my PCT as that was part of the deal.

Popped a pro biotic 20 mins before breakfast, bring on the healthy gut.

Whats everyone up to today? Rest day for me but im going to do 30mins cardio later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Up bright and early today
> 
> Got my Pro-biotics and free bottle of HCGenerate in the post today, Im going to run a separate log for the HCGenerate when i run it through my PCT as that was part of the deal.
> 
> ...


30 minutes cardio ???? Do 45 minutes mate then i will be happy lol.. and i will know ssomeone else today has gone through it aswell..

Do you believe all the pro biotic hype mate ??? not saying you shouldnt just wondered what your feeling were about them pal !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> 30 minutes cardio ???? Do 45 minutes mate then i will be happy lol.. and i will know ssomeone else today has gone through it aswell..
> 
> Do you believe all the pro biotic hype mate ??? not saying you shouldnt just wondered what your feeling were about them pal !!!


Ha ha 45 minutes it is!!

Im open minded about the pro biotic thing but i thought id give it a go, with my ****s the way they are at the moment it can only improve.

I also got my bottle of Ravenous this morning, heard nothing but good things about this so we shall see


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Free bottle of HCGenerate , sounds interesting i am doing a p-mag cycle soon if they wanna throw one my way.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

killah said:


> Free bottle of HCGenerate , sounds interesting i am doing a p-mag cycle soon if they wanna throw one my way.


Think you may have missed the boat on this one

Heres the thread anyway just incase http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/predator-nutrition/149987-predator-nutrition-needtobuildmuscle-have-10-bottles-hcgenerate-loggers.html#post2501112


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

45 mins cardio in the bag! Food time


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Productive day so far.

Hit the Gym for a Chest, Tris and Shoulders session. Another really good session. Squeezed some more reps out of most exercises i wanted to improve on.

At the end my shoulders were on fire. [email protected]@K knows how Flinty90 does those mammoth sessions :blink:

Ive also scrubbed the inside of my truck ready for selling it! Anyone who knows someone looking for a Nissan navara point them my direction.

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected] [email protected]

Dip [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated DB Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lateral Raise: [email protected], [email protected] (Slow and painful, complete stop before each rep, pause at top)

DB front raise [email protected] (front deltas felt like they had had enough by this point!)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Productive day so far.
> 
> Hit the Gym for a Chest, Tris and Shoulders session. Another really good session. Squeezed some more reps out of most exercises i wanted to improve on.
> 
> ...


nice session there pal... . any cardio today ???

im off for a game of badminton later, so nothing else for me today lol....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate no cardio for me today.

I haven't played badminton for years, couldn't now with my knee but I always thought it was a killer cardio wise


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night of teaching MMA forever tonight and would you believe it Ive only goone and [email protected]@Ked my knee again. Not sure what it is but I felt something pop.

If you can follow this i was teaching a kimura from side control, just about to step over his head and the fecker panicked and rolled into me, I sat back on my knee and it popped.

Don't know what vie done but If I tense my quads when my legs straight the joint hurts.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Last night of teaching MMA forever tonight and would you believe it Ive only goone and [email protected]@Ked my knee again. Not sure what it is but I felt something pop.
> 
> If you can follow this i was teaching a kimura from side control, just about to step over his head and the fecker panicked and rolled into me, I sat back on my knee and it popped.
> 
> Don't know what vie done but If I tense my quads when my legs straight the joint hurts.


fcuk sake mate, good job your out of that then mate, cant believe you have done that on your last night... your not getting out of cardio or legs ya cnut X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Going to make an emergency visit to the physio to see what the damage is tomorrow.

Ill still be able to smash the cardio, just hope its not too serious as I rally made some progress on my leg strength the last few months.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I liked the post coz i get what you mean and not because you have popped your knee


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I liked the post coz i get what you mean and not because you have popped your knee


Ha Ha, i was wondering!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Its all quiet on the western front today.

Just been R.I.C.E.ing my knee today, so no gym, and no Flinty no card :surrender:

Couldn't get an appointment with the physio until 10 days time :blink: Im not going to the GP because my GP is ****e and wouldn't know a bust knee from an old ladies piles.

Ill rest it this weekend but i intend to smash my back tomorrow, just might have to adjust the routine a bit.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Adjusted the routine a little today to accommodate fresh injury. I took out the deads and added some more sets to other exercises. I put on one of my old knee supports which really helped especially on the rows.

Fun packed afternoon coming up, eye test then A&E to get the knee looked at.

*PULL DAY*

Close Grip Pullups assisted: [email protected] [email protected] (these were done very slowly to get a good warm up)

Close Grip Pullups: [email protected] weight

Bent over rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Concentration DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ bar curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I seem to be adding quite a bit of body fat over the last few weeks, perhaps you guys could help with my diet.

Weight 207lbs, height 6ft, train every other day, at present trying to add mass

This is a standard days diet below, what should I change to this?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> I seem to be adding quite a bit of body fat over the last few weeks, perhaps you guys could help with my diet.
> 
> Weight 207lbs, height 6ft, train every other day, at present trying to add mass
> 
> ...


simple mate , eating too much ... reduce calories by 500 per day and go again for a fortnight see how that goes X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers for that flinty dropped calories down, see what happens!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Feeling better after lowering the calories, Body fat is not as bad as I thought, a fair bit of bloat.

I have been considering my next options when my P-Mag cycle finishes. I first intended to do a regular PCT and run a test-e cycle with Dbol kick start in January.

However after researching and speaking to a couple of guys in the know on here I have decided to run a bridge of Test-e between the cycles. The dose will be 15omg ew of Test-e.

Any further input on this would be great.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Feeling better after lowering the calories, Body fat is not as bad as I thought, a fair bit of bloat.
> 
> I have been considering my next options when my P-Mag cycle finishes. I first intended to do a regular PCT and run a test-e cycle with Dbol kick start in January.
> 
> ...


sounds very similair to what Uriel suggested i do when finished with 10 weeks of anavar, bridge for 6 weeks with test e at about 150 - 200 mg per week, then blast again with a big cycle of test and maybe something else ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows your unjury today mate any better ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sounds very similair to what Uriel suggested i do when finished with 10 weeks of anavar, bridge for 6 weeks with test e at about 150 - 200 mg per week, then blast again with a big cycle of test and maybe something else ...


 :wink:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A busy couple of days, couldn't be ****d to go to A&E on saturday as the knee was responding well to just ice and rest!

Got my eyes tested though, and the fact im getting old(er) hit home, I needed two sets of glasses, one for distance and one for reading :blink: , I opted for the varifocals option!

Yesterday took a guy up to birmingham for his first MMA fights, what a [email protected]@kin farce the competition was, first fight he was outweighed by 10+ kilos, meant to be lightheavy my ****. He did well but made a lot of mistakes on the ground and got submitted. The guy that beat him then had to fight again 5 mins later against a guy who had not fought yet, he lost!

They offered my guy another fight, fair play to him hie took it 5 mins later he was fighting another guy who handy fought yet? Why they didn't get the too fresh guys to fight each other I don't know.

Anyway my guy was so knackered he lost, didn't listen to a word i was screaming at him. After the fight we found out the guy he was fighting was 14kg heavier than him? He did himself proud!

Today i sold my Navara, didn't really want to but couldn't justify keeping that and my company car!

Hit the gym just now! was meant to be doing legs but I decided to rest my knee this week. The gym was busy so had to adjust my routine a little

*PUSH DAY*

Incline Smith Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] ( third set I was confused as to why I only got 5 reps until i sussed i put 75 instead of 70 on :rolleye: )

Seated Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Flys: [email protected] [email protected]

Dip [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skull Crushers: 3x [email protected]

Smith Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lateral Raise: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

DB front raise 2x [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been a quiet two days in my life, been ordering my gear and needles (which arrived today) so good to go for my trt bridge and my next blast cycle in january.

At the gym today I mixed things up, I decided to incorporate wide chins (which Im crap at) and change the wide lat pulldowns to V handle pulldowns. I think the chins would be a better exercise than the wide pulldowns.

*PULL DAY*

Wide Chins assisted: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlifts: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent over rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Seated High Rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

V handle Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

incline DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

EZ bar curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Been a quiet two days in my life, been ordering my gear and needles (which arrived today) so good to go for my trt bridge and my next blast cycle in january.
> 
> At the gym today I mixed things up, I decided to incorporate wide chins (which Im crap at) and change the wide lat pulldowns to V handle pulldowns. I think the chins would be a better exercise than the wide pulldowns.
> 
> ...


deffo worth having the chins in there mate yeah.. looks like a good session and a good mix mate .....

what gear you loking at doing mate ??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im going to do 150mg EW of Test-e to bridge then a 500mg EW Test-e cycle with a 4 week D-Bol 30mg kickstart in Jan.

Im debating wether to do HCG during the bridge, Im not to bothered about my balls working as I had a vasectomy a while back but need to find out what other effects to my HPTA will be affected. Any input on this would be welcome

I know most on here wouldn't recommend this approach to AAS for a newbie in the AAS field but Ive weighed it up, Im think Im a pretty level headed and intelligent guy and am approaching it in the right way.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got some gear in the post today, I have enough Test for trt and a cycle in January. Plus I have the Dbol as well, must resist temptation!!!!

Just waiting on the AI and HCG now, I already have the PCT here.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well i moved to the darkside today, did my first jab of 150mg test-e to start my trt bridge :thumb:

Jab was easier than i expected, although I was shitting myself, it was only 0.5ml.

I have everything on hand incase of gyno and HCG if I feel i need it.

Told my missus I was injecting steroids and she was fine about it, she said 'does that mean your going to be a nympho now' :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Went to a new gym this morning, its a cracking gym with **** loads of equipment and free weights.

Had to have an induction which lasted an hour. Normally they get guys to do a set program until they know what they are doing but I explained my background and how I normally train and he let me have do an open program. I am limited there to machines only though for 5 sessions as they want to make sure im safe to use free weights, bit of a ball ache but i suppose they have to cover themselves, I soon get those sessions done and then hit the free weights!

*LEG DAY*

Took it steady today as wasn't sure of the knee after I tweaked it last week.

I don't normally put down my warm up but I tried something different today so thought id add it.

I did 10 mins on the recumbent bike then I did the stretches shown at the beginning of this video http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm?CJAID=10409402&CJPID=4003003

Hack Squat (full ROM): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Squat machine: 12, 12, 12. (Couldnt get on with this, it was air pressure controlled. couldn't get low enough on this and it put too much pressure on the shoulders.)

Superset

Leg extension, 12, 12, 12

Seated leg curl: 12 12 12 (air controlled again so no real weight measurements to add)

Standing calf raise: 12 12 12 12

Walking lunges: [email protected] 20kg

Good session but cant wait to get into the free weights


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Went to a new gym this morning, its a cracking gym with **** loads of equipment and free weights.
> 
> Had to have an induction which lasted an hour. Normally they get guys to do a set program until they know what they are doing but I explained my background and how I normally train and he let me have do an open program. I am limited there to machines only though for 5 sessions as they want to make sure im safe to use free weights, bit of a ball ache but i suppose they have to cover themselves, I soon get those sessions done and then hit the free weights!
> 
> ...


is there plenty of free weights there mate for you to use when your allowed lol ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Stacks mate, they train powerlifters for the special olympics there, loads of benches, DBs up to 50kg, 2 smith machines, power rack. so much better than my other gym and its only £2.50 a session


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Stacks mate, they train powerlifters for the special olympics there, loads of benches, DBs up to 50kg, 2 smith machines, power rack. so much better than my other gym and its only £2.50 a session


sounds mint mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

45 mins fasted cardio done this morning on bike, rower, x-trainer and treadmill.

finished off with some ab work for a change!

Watching UFC from last night now!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> 45 mins fasted cardio done this morning on bike, rower, x-trainer and treadmill.
> 
> finished off with some ab work for a change!
> 
> Watching UFC from last night now!


45 mins, I would have been sick dude, lol...UFC is that 137?? I've missed the last one I think


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Think it was 137. Edgar v maynard. Best uFC I've seen for a while


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit the new gym again, thats 3 times now, 2 more and they let me play with the big toys :lol:

I am really impressed with this gym, I keep finding more and more equipment there to play with, crunch machine yesterday and today i spotted a pullover machine in the corner today so Ill hit that on back sessions :thumb:

Didn't bother recording the weights as it was all machines. Felt strong enough though.

*PUSH DAY*

Incline BP: 12, 10 9, 7

Seated Press: 6, 8, 10

Pec Dec: 8, 8, 8 (really slow on movement and 4 second hold)

Dips: 12,10, [email protected] BW

Tri Pulldowns: 12, 10 8

Shoulder press: 12, 10, 10, 8

Lateral Raise: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

16 oz Ribeye you say?

Don't mind if i do sir!



Didn't eat the onion rings though!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> 16 oz Ribeye you say?
> 
> Don't mind if i do sir!
> 
> ...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes Milky it was!! :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks f*cking awesome man!! I'm hungry, I doubt the missus will make that for me for my second breakfast, lol!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did some cardio this evening:

1 mile walk, o mins bike, 10mins rower, 10 mins walking treadmill 6mph incline 6.

Finished with some calf supersets:

Standing: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Seated [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Busy day tomorrow, start my new job. Ive got to get a train to Milton Keynes and work over there for 3 days.

got my eye on http://atlasfitness.co.uk/ for at least one gym session while Im over there.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

expletive said:


> Did some cardio this evening:
> 
> 1 mile walk, o mins bike, 10mins rower, 10 mins walking treadmill 6mph incline 6.
> 
> ...


Good gym mate. And if your going to Mk. Go to wolverton train station which is one stop more but still in mk and the gym is basically next to the station !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Good gym mate. And if your going to Mk. Go to wolverton train station which is one stop more but still in mk and the gym is basically next to the station !!


Cheers mate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Started my new job today, Ive got three days of induction in Milton Keynes, back home for the weekend then back to MK next week.

Easy day today, all I did was pick up my company car, was finished by 2.

I went to Atlas Fitness http://atlasfitness.co.uk/ for a workout. Pay as you train price was reasonable, £5.

Its a good hardcore gym with a lot of free weights and plate machines, not the most tidy with plates and DBs all over the floor. Some big guys train there. Ill defo go there again.

*PULL DAY*

Rack Deadlifts: [email protected] [email protected] (Took these steady after the knee injury a couple of weeks ago)

Wide grip behind neck pulldowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] dropset [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (no Pull up bar strangely)

Single arm rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

facepulls: [email protected] plates [email protected] plates [email protected] plates. dropset [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer strength machine curls (single arms): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That gyms always been a bit of a mess but I can't knock it

So what we doing tomorrow?

Thursday is usually my back day, but as you've hit it today I'll give it a miss tomorrow. I did legs yesterday so that's a no no... So leaves chest or shoulders, I did chest Monday but don't mind having a lighter session or we can just crack on with shoulders.

Your call mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Shoulders sound good.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Shoulders sound good.


wished i lived closer to people on here so i could get some training done with you guys !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If I'm ever round your way Flinty I'll give you a shout.

Looks like I'm going to be doing a lot of travelling.

I'm thinking of changing the journals name to "taking it seriously - the UK tour"

What do you think?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If your in westbury i got a home gym with your name all over it !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate sounds good!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> If I'm ever round your way Flinty I'll give you a shout.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be doing a lot of travelling.
> 
> ...


yeah mate go for it lol... i will be working all over the place over next few months too ... will deffo try and get to see some folks from here !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just back from the gym, met up with Breda. Top man, really nice guy, even if he has got a crap sense of direction.

We hit shoulders tonight, first time I have done a shoulder only workout, I'm feeling it now :thumb:

*SHOULDERS*

Hammer strength press: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] (needed a few spots on this one)

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] (needed loads of help on last set so dropped it down) [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected]

Lateral raise machine:[email protected]

Just tucking into a sirloin steak with rice

Cheers Breda:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Double post ooops


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im mad jelly you got to train together...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im mad jelly you got to train together...


It was good mate, you came up in convo a few times :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sorry for gettin us lost mate, I'll be booking an appointment with the optitians in the morning lol.

Good session tho just a shame I didn't know the gym, it would have flowed better if I did but was good company all the same... Would train with you anytime

Sirloin steak ay... You lucky bastard


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> It was good mate, you came up in convo a few times :thumbup1:


calling me for a guess pmsl !!!

glad you had a good session chaps ,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2548401 said:


> im mad jelly you got to train together...


Don't be jelly... Just get a new job, get them to send you to Milton Keynes and its on


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Don't be jelly... Just get a new job, get them to send you to Milton Keynes and its on


Is this going to become the first double journal ? Breda get your workouts down on here !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Is this going to become the first double journal ? Breda get your workouts down on here !!!


Wasn't really looking to boot leg the mans thread TBH... i was thinking of doing my own but i'm too lazy


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back home after a 3.5 hour journey, knackered.

Early night tonight ready to hit legs tomorrow.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really would love a training partner who was like minded !

Jammy git !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did a jab last night and everything that could have gone wrong did.

Prepped everything fine drew the oil.

Prepped the quad, jabbed and hit a nerve.

Picked a new site, aspirated fine, started the jab and the barrel came off the needle, lost half the contents out of the barrel.

So, prepped everything again, prepped the quad again, chose a new site.

Jabbed and aspirated, Id hit a vein, pulled the needle out and a steady flow of claret proceeded to pour on the bathroom floor.

Tried again, different site and this time everything went fine :thumb:

Gave it a good massage and followed by a bath, so in the end it was all good.

Went to the gym this morning and hit Legs

*LEG DAY*

Hack Squat (full ROM): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Squat machine: 12, 12, 12.

Leg extension, 12, 12, 12

Seated leg curl: 12 12 12

Lying leg curl: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bit of a cheat meal tonight:

Mongolian crispy lamb

Salt and pepper squid

Egg fried rice

Nom Nom


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds great mate, enjoy ..

i just had chilli and jackey spud with salad X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You gotta love a bit of chilli!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

30 mins fasted cardio today:

10 mins Stair Master (first time on this and i love it!)

10 mins bike

10 mins x trainer

Finished off with some ab work


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back at Atlas Fitness in MK tonight.

The nice guys on the desk there gave me a free weeks pass to train there :thumb:

It was busy there tonight but enough equipment and weights to crack on with!

Ive changed my routine to a 4 day split! After chatting to breda last week we came to the conclusion that I couldnt do enough quality work on the push day as it was too much. Plus my delts were starting to hurt from it!

So now it goes:

Chest, Tris

Back, Bis

Shoulders

Legs

Today = *CHEST + TRIS*

Flat bench: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer Strength Incline Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer Strength Seated Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated CGBP: [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected]

Rope Pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thought id add this to my journal as these two track came on tonight and i was repping like a madman!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Gym again tonight and I have to say I smashed its ****ing backdoors in :thumb:

Strength was through the roof!!!

*BACK AND BIS*

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent Row machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (photo of machine below)

Pullover machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (love this machine)

Shrug thing: [email protected] (photo below)

Hammer Strength plate curls (single arm): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Barbell curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rest tomorrow then blitz the shoulders!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Gym again tonight and I have to say I smashed its ****ing backdoors in :thumb:
> 
> Strength was through the roof!!!
> 
> ...


Ilike the bent over row machine but the shrug one l find is too wide a grip for me..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I found it not too bad.

Any idea of the weight of these bits of kit without plates on?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Really enjoying this 4 day split training. i fee i am giving my shoulders the attention they deserve. Also strength is way up there at the moment, must be the combination of P-Mag and Test. Last day of the P-Mag tomorrow.

Still in Milton keynes so went to Atlas Fitness again tonight. Also found out im here all next week as well so at present the UK tour is Home and MK :lol:

*SHOULDERS*

DB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected]

Upright rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lateral raise machine:[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> I found it not too bad.
> 
> Any idea of the weight of these bits of kit without plates on?


Cant be more than 10 kgs mate surely ?

l prefer the smith machine TBH.... especially behind the back..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Cant be more than 10 kgs mate surely ?
> 
> l prefer the smith machine TBH.... especially behind the back..


I couldnt get on behing the back, my favourite is either dumbells or smith in front.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> I couldnt get on behing the back, my favourite is either dumbells or smith in front.


I just lean slightly forward mate and shrug and l feel it better than any other exercise.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll give it a shot next session.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

A new Journal name mate! Got confused to see something I didn't recognise, lol!! Hows training??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

lee85 said:


> A new Journal name mate! Got confused to see something I didn't recognise, lol!! Hows training??


Ha ha, yeah changed the name to suit my training now.

Training is going well cheers.

I drove back from MK this afternoon, 3 hour journey, best time yet.

Felt pretty good so did my jab, popped my last P-Mag dose and headed to the gym for a small leg workout.

*LEGS*

Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lying leg curl: [email protected]

Leg extension, 12, 12, 12

Seated leg curl: 12 12 12

Forgot to do calfs so Ill fit them in tomorrow.

Ill put down my stats and photos now Ive completed 6 weeks of P-Mag.

Im not going to do PCT as Im bridging on 150mg teste-e EW until January when ill do a 6 week 600mg test blast.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I just lean slightly forward mate and shrug and l feel it better than any other exercise.


Try shruging on the bent over row machine, That will hit you different !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The results are in after 6 weeks on a P-Mag 100mg ED cycle with the last two weeks added 150mg test-e EW.

WEEK 1

Weight : 197 lbs Mid cycle 207.9 lbs End cycle 210.3 lbs +13.3 lbs

Neck: 16.7 ins Mid cycle 16.3ins End cycle 17 ins +0.3ins

Chest: 43 ins Mid cycle 45ins End cycle 45.9 +2.9 ins

L Bicep: 16 ins Mid cycle 16.3ins End cycle 16.75 ins +0.75ins

R.Bicep: 16 ins Mid cycle 16.5ins End cycle 16.9 ins +0.9ins

Waist: 35.6 ins Mid cycle 36ins End cycle 36 ins +0.4 ins

L Thigh: 21.7 ins Mid cycle 22.6ins End cycle 24.8 ins +3.1ins

R Thigh: 21.5 ins Mid cycle 22.6ins End cycle 24 ins +2.5ins

L Calve: 14.75 Mid cycle 15.3ins End cycle 15.3 ins +0.55ins

R Calve: 14.75 ins Mid cycle 15ins End cycle 15.3 ins +0.55ins

Photos below, pink pants beginning, white pants today!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit the gym this morning, did 30mins cardio: 10mins stair climber, 10mins bike, 10 mins x-trainer

Finished off with some calf work:

Standing raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> The results are in after 6 weeks on a P-Mag 100mg ED cycle with the last two weeks added 150mg test-e EW.
> 
> WEEK 1
> 
> ...


Legs , lats biceps and delts all looking a lot thicker mate, also your trunk is looking thicker mate... good work pal looks like your getting a good shape coming there mate and some good mass !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Legs , lats biceps and delts all looking a lot thicker mate, also your trunk is looking thicker mate... good work pal looks like your getting a good shape coming there mate and some good mass !!!


Cheers mate, Im most chuffed with the legs!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Cheers mate, Im most chuffed with the legs!


yeah i was going to say if i had to pick a most improved looking at them pics i would say your legs are deffo my choice...

and thats the one most folks skimp on so you have done really well !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yeah i was going to say if i had to pick a most improved looking at them pics i would say your legs are deffo my choice...
> 
> and thats the one most folks skimp on so you have done really well !!!


Totally agree with this.

Well done mate and Kudos for posting pics as well..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Gym again this morning, a good RC warm up followed by chest and tris, all machines today.

Strength is still up there.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Flat bench press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Bench press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable crossover: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep Pulldowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The best improvement i noticed was the pants !!!!

Lats are looking thick was my second thought then legs

Nice going. What sort of time scale was that and whats the 2 weights ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Retro, thats 6 weeks exactly.

I started at 197lbs and finished at 210.3lbs.

Back in MK tonight so went to Atlas Fitness again. Another good night.

There was a guy there with a very low BF% posing with 6 or 6 guys looking and giving advice. Gave me a good feeling as this can be a selfish sport as its all about me but when needed like minded guys will be there for you to help out.

A bit like this forum really :thumb:

Training wise strength was good again but grip kept failing me on the deads, Ill have to invest in some straps I think. Also strangely I got a slight pull in my left tricep while Deadlifting??? :mellow:

Tonight = *BACK AND BIS*

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pullover machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bent Row machine: [email protected] [email protected]

DB Shrug: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hammer Strength plate curls (single arm): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (last 2 reps forced)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last session at Atlas Fitness tonight. Im heading to maidstone next week so intend to do a spot of training at Ministry of Muscle in Maidstone.

Tonight i hit shoulders, no where near as spectacular as Flintys 140kg today but it was a good one for me and my shoulders were on fire at the end of the session.

*SHOULDERS*

DB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] (Angled the seat slightly more upright this session to ensure it was shoulders and not chest as well)

Rear Delt Machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Different machine from last session)

DB Lateral raise:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Finished early so drove back from MK (3hours), did my jab and hit the gym for a leg session.

Next week the UK tour continues!

Im in Croydon for one night but wont be doing any training there. Maidstone for 3 nights hope to do some training at Ministry of Muscle. Then Im over to Essex, Chelmsford and Romford so will find a gym there to hit legs.

*LEGS*

Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extension, 12, 10, 10

Lying leg curl: [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl: 12 12 10

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back to the gym this morning, Im getting a bit frustrated there at the moment, the bloke that runs it keeps putting off my induction to the free weights area so when i train there Im limited to machines only! I was meant to have an induction today but it didnt hapen

Its frustrating because when Im working away I can walk into a gym, pay my fee and crack on with what ever I like....

Anyway i made do today on the machines

*CHEST AND TRIS*

2 warm up sets on pec dec light weight

Flat bench: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (had to swap machines after first set, some bloke nicked it when I was at the loo)

Cable x over: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope Pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single arm pulldowns: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been a few busy days for me work wise hence why i have been quiet on here recently.

I have been working in Maidstone the last couple of days so I trained at Ministry of Muscle last night.

Its a really friendly gym and the guys on reception were really helpful.

It has a good selection of equipment and free weights and a dedicated strongman area, it even has its own fire engine!

*BACK AND BIS*

Warmed up with a couple of sets of light and slow seated rows

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (rack was set just above knee height)

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Arm Row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated close rows: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Smith Shrug: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher machine curls: [email protected] plates [email protected] plates

Finished with 2 sets of 21's with a 15kg EZbar, bis were burning after this :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another good session at Ministry of Muscle, I hope Im back in this area soon as its a great gym with friendly people!

I met Ewen too but didnt chat too long as he was banging out sets of deadlifts like a mad man 

*SHOULDERS*

DB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected]

Upright row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (went light on these today)

DB Lateral raise:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Staying in Romford tonight. Had to make do with a local leisure centre for training tonight. Limited equipment but I created a good work out all the same.

So did my jab and hit legs.

*LEGS*

Leg Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges: [email protected] each leg

Leg extension, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg Press Calf raise: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It's been a really busy week work wise, lots of travelling and it's catching up with me now. I've got tomorrow off so time for some much needed R+R

Legs feel [email protected]@ked today after yesterday's session. :thumb:

Got to train in David Lloyds in Romford for free today. it was great to actually get a good session on my chest and use some free weights.

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Dumbbell Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat bench: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

hammer strength Incline press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Flys: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cgbp: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single arm pulldowns: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Have you been to Ab saliute gym in romford before mate, its fcukin great gym , you should try it if you get chance !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Have you been to Ab saliute gym in romford before mate, its fcukin great gym , you should try it if you get chance !!!!


Didnt know about that one mate, ill go there if am round that area again. Cheers


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

At home after work for a change, so hit the local gym for a back and bicep session :thumb:

I gave Deadlifts and shrugs a miss today as Ive had a stabbing pain in my traps recently as marked in the picture below (yellow part) so I needed to rest them.



I did hyper-extentions tonight, havent done them in ages and i got a real pump off them!

*BACK AND BIS*

Wide grip Pull ups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pullover machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rigid Arm Pulldown Hammer Grip: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hyper-extention: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Preacher curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@45kg


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice going ex

Looks like your on for a meet with most of the members by this time next year.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Retro, thats the plan, meet as many guys as i can and get some quality training in.

Im in Portsmouth all next week so got to find a good gym down there and hopefully meet some forum members.

Hit shoulders on the way home at 'The Gym' in Gloucester, not a bad gym but defo not as good as most I have trained in recently.

*SHOULDERS*

DB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rear Delt Machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Mil press: [email protected] [email protected] (Defo harder than smith machine, so will do these more often)

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Did these lying down for a change)

DB Lateral raise:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you ever get Manchester way mate let me know, will treat you to a session at my gym.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan mate! :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yesterday I had a typhoid booster in one delt and a tetanus, diptheria and polio vaccination in the other so my delts were a bit sore today


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i have seen a member from portsmouth on here, Cant think of there name though !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

End of another weeks work, had yesterday off paid though as my work was cancelled for the day :thumb: so I just chilled out all day!

jab day today!

I have been cruising on 150mg Test-e from GB Pharmaceuticals for the past 6 weeks or so. It seems to be doing the trick, strength is still up there and my nuts are small. However after reading a thread on here about it potentially being underdosed and the inconsistency of GB Pharma I thought Id try an experiment.

Today i Jabbed 150mg of iranian pharma test to compare results.

After Jab I hit the gym to smash legs!

*LEGS*

Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extension, 12, 12, 10

Lying leg curl: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl: 12 12 10

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

You can tell a good leg session when you find it difficult to walk up stairs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate its a better one when you nearly fall down them !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate its a better one when you nearly fall down them !


Wouldnt know mate I just slide down on my bum


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been a busy couple of days ence my lack of Forum activity..

Went to the City Gym in Portsmouth today http://www.citygymportsmouth.com/

It's a good hardcore gym, quite small and every bit of space is used :thumb:

I hit chest and Tris today, a good session as I got to blast chest with free weights again.

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Dumbbell Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

PecDec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cgbp: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another good session at City Gym.

Tonight = BACK AND BIS

Seated row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrug: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Ez preacher curls: [email protected] [email protected]

DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night away from home tonight. Really looking forward to being with the family. Only away Weds and Thurs next week so not too bad.

Working away does have its good points. I get to train in some great gyms and can really concentrate on some good workouts. My company also pay for breakfast, lunch and dinner so I have been having a steak dinner each night.

Down points are I really like my home comforts and miss my family like mad. Oh well the bills have to be paid.

Last night at City Gym tonight.

*SHOULDERS*

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Mil press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats a nice set-up you got with your company dude!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah its not bad is it.

Went to the gym this morning, not a great session, didnt feel that strong today.

Oh well we all get these days from time to time dont we.

*LEGS*

Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extension (single leg), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lying leg curl: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]40kg [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking like your still into it mate, well done pal keep up the good work and effort X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> looking like your still into it mate, well done pal keep up the good work and effort X


Cheers matey, been flat out work wise so not got on UK-M much this week, ill have to catch up your adventures in Roidland :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a very interesting session tonight.

Got some coaching off the power lifting coach who coaches the special olypmic power lifters at my local gym.

I was quite merrily doing sets of 10 @ 70kg when he gave me some hints and pointers on how to do pressing.

He was quite specific on how to position yourself on the bench and how to lower the bar, he got me to imagine i was going a lat pulldown, also how to explode form the bottom, really good info.

However whilst it gave my chest a great workout due to the increase of intensity my reps suffered a bit and I the weight was lower than I normally do.

Form before weight though eh! :thumbup1:

Workout was going well until another coach took over. Id just finished incline presses and he tried to get me to do seated shoulder press after. I told him I dont do chest and shoulders together, he basically started to ridicule me infront of someone else, and swearing at me.

Im not a sensitive guy but i thought this i thought was not on, so I just walked away, however it really ****ed me off so much it affected the rest of my workout.

Im going to have a word about him tomorrow to the guy who runs the gym.

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable x over(per side): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

That other couch seems like a f*cking knob mate! The first guy seems sound though, he could probably help you alot, and yeah form before weight. Well done man!! How you feeling today??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes mate he really annoyed me.

I feel a bit sore today. And it feels like its going to get worse


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> Yes mate he really annoyed me.
> 
> I feel a bit sore today. And it feels like its going to get worse


Thats the joys of trainin mate, lol...get yourself a massage dude and a day of rest and you should be fine :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

That's the plan mate. How you doing anyway.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> That's the plan mate. How you doing anyway.


Nice man. Get a wee cheat eat meal down ya too :thumb:

Am good bro, just continuing with this caveman training of mine till I can get a home set-up sorted and a job to pay for it! lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ex its amazing when the movment is slowed down in the negative and powered out of the positive with true form how heavy the weights feel and the pump you get. I try to concentrate on form but as the weights get heavier the form slips.

Cant beleive that from the other coach, Takes the p1ss badly. I dont go to a gym but i would not stand for someone talkingto me and even thinking they have the right to tell me what to do. Walking away was the best thing to do and when you got a more sensible head on talk to who ever is in charge. maybe ask for the guy to come in so you can tell him in a controlled fashion. I bet you felt like going for the double leg take down and beasting his head in !!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Defo felt the red mist rising, that's why I walked away.

Doms are getting worse lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back at the gym tonight.

The guy who runs it came over and basically told me hoe knew what happened last night and apologised for the guy, which he didnt have to do.

So in my mind its over with.

Also had a bit of a eureka moment tonight after the session last night. I thought i was concentrating on form when working out but have come to the conclusion i was getting a bit obsessed with adding weights.

Therefore tonight I decided to forget all that and get form really sorted on all my compound movements, and if that means lowering the weight so be it!

Also dropped wide grip pulldowns in favour of chins, as Im crap at these.

*BACK AND BIS*

Seated row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Form was good)

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Form improving but kept @ 140kg)

Wide grip chins: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] then did another 6 negative reps

DB Shrug: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Incline curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip cable curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I trained at Body 2000 in Exeter tonight. http://www.body2000.co.uk/home.php

It an ok gym, one thing let's it down and that's the ventilation. The gym gets very wet with the sweat in the air, the floor becomes very slippy. I saw one guy losing his footing whilst doing 60kg barbell lunges 

Had a good shoulder session tonight continuing my quest for good form!

*SHOULDERS*

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Mil press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rear delt machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

expletive said:


> I trained at Body 2000 in Exeter tonight. http://www.body2000.co.uk/home.php
> 
> It an ok gym, one thing let's it down and that's the ventilation. The gym gets very wet with the sweat in the air, the floor becomes very slippy. I saw one guy losing his footing whilst doing 60kg barbell lunges
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. although that gym sound like an accident waiting happen man. Nice weight your putting above your head there also dude :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A good session this morning. Decided to give the legs a bit of a shock and keep the reps fairly high on a couple of exercises.

Worked really well. I went to get some chicken and steaks after and my legs were doing the Shakin Stevens dance in the supermarket :lol:

*LEGS*

45degree Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected]

Leg extension, [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl (single leg): [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well yesterdays leg session was just what my legs needed as they feel [email protected]@ked today.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Well yesterdays leg session was just what my legs needed as they feel [email protected]@ked today.


The only thing that makes it better is the hope that your legs get bigger mate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats the plan mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Well yesterdays leg session was just what my legs needed as they feel [email protected]@ked today.


how big are your quads mate ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just measured them mate 25.5 ins so up about an inch in 5 weeks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Just measured them mate 25.5 ins so up about an inch in 5 weeks.


nice one mate, thats about 24 inches bigger than Surenos !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

:thumb: :lol:



flinty90 said:


> nice one mate, thats about 24 inches bigger than Surenos !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait till January and I hit my Blast

Going to get me some massive wheels


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another great session tonight at my local gym.

Still working on form for bench press. Had some great coaching again, its amazing how just small differences make a whole lot of difference.

Form is coming nicely on flat bench, have to work on incline a bit more.

Also found out tonight that Olympic bars are not all the same weight! :huh: This explains how I can get more reps and higher weights in other gyms! The ones in my local gym a very heavy!

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Flyes(per side): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+5 [email protected]+5 [email protected]+5

Straight bar Pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Portsmouth tomorrow for the rest of the week so back training at city gym :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sat in my hotel listening to the relaxing sound of waves crashing on the beach.

Back working in Portsmouth so made another visit to the City Gym.

A really good session, one of those ones where everything clicks into place and with a real sense of mind/muscle connection.

*BACK AND BIS*

Seated row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Shrug: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB hammer curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Sat in my hotel listening to the relaxing sound of waves crashing on the beach.
> 
> Back working in Portsmouth so made another visit to the City Gym.
> 
> ...


good session mate, and looks like your deads are doing really well pal.. plenty left in the tank there for a 180 kg deadlift by looks of it !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes mate tonight I really nailed the form on these tonight. I'm sure I could have banged out a 180 easily tonight. Small steps though eh!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back home after a 2.5 hour drive back from Portsmouth and straight to the gym to hit shoulders.

Kept the weight low on face pulls as i read that the more weight you have the more the larger back muscles take over and i really want the to hit rear delts and the serratus anterior to balance out effects of bench presses.

Felt pretty tired but managed a good session.

*SHOULDERS*

Machine Press (Neutral grip): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat raises: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

On another note my sleeping patterns have gone to rat sh*t, nayone know of any stuff out there that can help with that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

expletive said:


> Back home after a 2.5 hour drive back from Portsmouth and straight to the gym to hit shoulders.
> 
> Kept the weight low on face pulls as i read that the more weight you have the more the larger back muscles take over and i really want the to hit rear delts and the serratus anterior to balance out effects of bench presses.
> 
> ...


Nice workout bro.

Melatonin I believe will help your sleep out


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Another **** nights sleep. Ordered some melatonin.

Went to the gym with the intention of destroying my legs after my Jab. However on my 5th set on leg press i got an all mighty head ache tried a few more exercises but had to cut the session short!

Thought it was my BP, dug out an old cheap monitor I have, i tested it but the readings from the monitor were so irratic I realised the thing was [email protected]@ked.

Went to Boots to buy another one, got home and tried it out but the [email protected]@king cuff was too short for my 17inchers :blink:

Does anyone know where i can buy a monitor with a decent length cuff, dont really want to spend too much on one. Bought a shed load of celery too munch on just incase

*LEGS*

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@180kg [email protected]

Leg extension (single leg), [email protected], [email protected]

Seated leg curl (single leg): [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who did you order with mate ?

Lunatic gave me a good link for some 10 mg's caps.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

That link you sent me mate, biovea :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> That link you sent me mate, biovea :thumb:


I think there good stuff but always willing to try something different tho..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the stuff Lunatic recommended different?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Is the stuff Lunatic recommended different?


Here is the link mate, going to give them a try next time.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320772666156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1725wt_1156&clk_rvr_id=291492709668


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, nice one!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Weigh in this morning.

100.7kg / 222lbs

Heaviest i have ever been :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Monster session tonight, went around with one of the power lifting coaches and ex bodybuilder. The guy is about 80 now but he knows his stuff.

I dont intend to do this every week as it took around 2 hours.

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (very slow reps)

DB Incline press: [email protected] (very slow reps)

Couple of sets of DB pullovers to stretch things out

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+5 [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight bar pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice session mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*BACK AND BIS*

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] hands were hurting alot tonight

Pullover machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

seated row machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Reverse Smith Shrug: [email protected] [email protected]

Cable Preacher curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB Curls: [email protected]


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Banging out some good workouts. Nice on the heaviest you have ever been too, always a good achievement


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Banging out some good workouts. Nice on the heaviest you have ever been too, always a good achievement


Cheers Retro. Its all going in the right direction at the moment. I'm have a week off next week to recharge whilst I sit on a beach in Mexico then it's back to it and up AAS in January.

Plan is to bulk up until April then cut fat ready for summer.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Cheers Retro. Its all going in the right direction at the moment. I'm have a week off next week to recharge whilst I sit on a beach in Mexico then it's back to it and up AAS in January.
> 
> Plan is to bulk up until April then cut fat ready for summer.


Enjoy yourself in Mexico mate :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JM said:


> Enjoy yourself in Mexico mate :thumbup1:


That's the plan. However I'm going with the missus, our daughter, my two nieces, sister in law, my mum and the mother in law.

I might find the safety of the gym on Holiday


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> That's the plan. However I'm going with the missus, our daughter, my two nieces, sister in law, my mum and the mother in law.
> 
> I might find the safety of the gym on Holiday


Lol you have just described my worst nightmare,me + in laws = problems :laugh:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha ha, Its going to be fine, I have my Ipod :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Gave my shoulders a blast today, felt really good and strong (for me :lol: )

*SHOULDERS*

smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Facepulls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Press (Neutral grip): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lat raises: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Diet wise Ive been around 3500 cals with over 300g of protein each day, eating pretty clean with the odd treat here and there.

Im not going to be to strict on the diet over the next couple of weeks as Im away then its Xmas..... And Goddamit ive been working hard without a break on diet for 8 months so I [email protected]@ing deserve it :lol:

That is all


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Finished work

*3 WEEKS OFF*

That is all


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

expletive said:


> Finished work
> 
> *3 WEEKS OFF*
> 
> That is all


Enjoy it mate!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Enjoy mexico mate.

You got any sleeping pills yet ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Milky i will!

Pills havent arrived yet :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Cheers Milky i will!
> 
> Pills havent arrived yet :sad:


Which ones did you order mate the biovea ones ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Which ones did you order mate the biovea ones ?


Yes, they were dispatched 3 days ago, bloody Postal Service


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Yes, they were dispatched 3 days ago, bloody Postal Service


Work a treat mate, my sleep has improved no end since taking them a few times.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully they will be here before i go to Mexico


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did a double dose of test today which will be enough while i am away, then hit the gym!

*LEGS*

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@200kg [email protected]

SLDL: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] (toes in) [email protected] (toes out)

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

45degree Hack Squat (Ass to Ground): [email protected] [email protected]@110kg [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Impressive hacks there matey.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, cant do full squats but love these


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Good session there mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good session there mate


Cheers buddy, really love training my legs


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Cheers buddy, really love training my legs


Legs always feel the most rewarding don't they?!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Legs always feel the most rewarding don't they?!


Yes mate, its always fun to be doing the crazy chicken leg dance on the way back to the car :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Yes mate, its always fun to be doing the crazy chicken leg dance on the way back to the car :thumb:


That's you is it :lol:

I like it when you've done them, then a few hours later you come across stairs!! Just one step at a time :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's you is it :lol:
> 
> I like it when you've done them, then a few hours later you come across stairs!! Just one step at a time :lol:


Know what you mean, had to come down them on my backside before


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The getting off the toilet bit always gets me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Know what you mean, had to come down them on my backside before


In a sleeping bag I hope!!

Them were the days :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> In a sleeping bag I hope!!
> 
> Them were the days :lol:


Ha ha, you just bought back some memories there mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> The getting off the toilet bit always gets me.


Agreed, feels good though


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Ha ha, you just bought back some memories there mate


We've all been there


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> The getting off the toilet bit always gets me.


And sometimes getting on it presents a challenge :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

you are tatted up indeed


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you are tatted up indeed


Nah mate, just need a good wash


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> We've all been there


On new years eve 1999 me and a few others were having tea tray time challenges down some wooden stairs, hurt in the morning :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> On new years eve 1999 me and a few others were having tea tray time challenges down some wooden stairs, hurt in the morning :lol:


Ouch!

Now that's just silly :lol:

Did you do dinner trays at school when it snowed ?!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Now that's just silly :lol:
> 
> Did you do dinner trays at school when it snowed ?!


We used to use the barriers the gasworks put up on road works, we bent the end up and it was like a giant ski


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I bet it hurt like ****ing mad LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> We used to use the barriers the gasworks put up on road works, we bent the end up and it was like a giant ski


PMSL!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I bet it hurt like ****ing mad LOL.


Not when doing it LOL, next day there were many bruises


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wolfing down some Paprika beef, Nomski!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Just wolfing down some Paprika beef, Nomski!
> 
> View attachment 69370


Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Mmmmmmmm.....


Yes mate it was!

Just got on the PC i presume with the blitz of likes LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> Yes mate it was!
> 
> Just got on the PC i presume with the blitz of likes LOL


There's more left in me, the night is young


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last session before a well earned break, just found out my gym is closed all over xmas so i am going to have to find a gym somewhere in gloucester thats open. Failing that a week of high rep BW exercises

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable flyes (per cable): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected] [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight bar pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows things going in general mate you still on track for your goals pal ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hows things going in general mate you still on track for your goals pal ???


Yeah i think so, been cruising for the last 6 weeks, hitting a blast in january.

Strength has stayed up there with small gains.

Put on a lot of mass in the last 4 months, around 26lbs, some of that is BF but i suppose that goes with a bulk.

Defo seeing changes in my physique, traps and shoulder area has thickened out loads, legs are improving.

I feel my chest is lagging a bit so that is an area im going to concentrate on next year.

2012 is going to be good!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats your plan to get chest on track then mate ????


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

These last few weeks ive been focusing on form on BPs and im really feeling it in the pecs now, so Ill be carrying on with that, getting a weight i can do a good 12 for 3 sets.

Same with inclines and im dropping the cable xovers in favour of flyes, both DBs and cables, see how I get on with that.

I think 3 exercises with around 12-13 sets is a start and Ill see where I go from there


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a quick update. Still chilling in Mexico

That is all


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

expletive said:


> Just a quick update. Still chilling in Mexico
> 
> That is all


Damn you!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im back, a little fatter, weaker and a hell of a lot more tanned.

Had a very relaxing doing sweet FA. Also had a very good deep tissue massage over there, no happy finish though :whistling:

Got back yesterday, had to go to a meeting in Milton keynes today for work, I was knackered LOL.

Finally got back in the gym tonight.

Thought id try something a little different tonight.

*CHEST AND BACK*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable flyes (per cable): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack Deadlift: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Back didnt like these tonight

seated row machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip Pull down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glad you had a great time mate, nose back to the grindstone too bro well done !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> glad you had a great time mate, nose back to the grindstone too bro well done !!!


Absolutely mate.

My gym is closed for xmas until Jan 3rd but DW fitness are doing an offer for 12 days access for £12 quid so problem solved


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad you had a good one buddy!

Have a great Christmas mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Glad you had a good one buddy!
> 
> Have a great Christmas mate


I most certainly will, you too mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You back training next week ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You back training next week ?


Yes mate, back Monday or tuesday


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Yes mate, back Monday or tuesday


Mine will be tuesday i reckon then i gotta decide what to drop next week for one ses !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas brother


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope your having a good festive period mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Plans for the gym were scuppers today, we got back home today after staying at the bro in laws and I spent all afternoon helping the little one build her presents.

Never mind, going to hit it tomorrow morning.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Managed to get to the gym for the last three days, having to use DW fitness as my local gym is closed.

Its ok at DW lots of weights etc.

Last session I seemed to have given myself a back injury doing the deadlifts. Its right at the base of my spine.

I aggrevated it again yesterday on a 60kg deadlift so Im going to leave deads alone for a while and let it heal.

Sods law really as i start my blast in a couple of days :angry:

Weds = *CHEST & TRIS* (light chest session)

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline BB press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight bar pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (doubt this weight stack was accurate)

Weighted Dips: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Thurs= *BACK & BIS*

Reverse grip pulldowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Pullovers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hyper extension: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated Row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

BB curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine Curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

today=*SHOULDERS*

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Machine press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rear DB flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raise: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So start the blast today with 600mg of Prochem tritest with a dbol kicker.

Went to the gym and hit legs. Had to take it a bit easy and watch my range of movement as I have this issue with my lower back.

*LEGS*

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extension: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Glute machine: (double leg) [email protected] [email protected] (single leg)[email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rotary calf machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (65kg was the max on this machine)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

expletive said:


> So start the blast today with 600mg of Prochem tritest with a dbol kicker.
> 
> Went to the gym and hit legs. Had to take it a bit easy and watch my range of movement as I have this issue with my lower back.
> 
> ...


Nice session mate! Was that at DW again... What's up with your back?

Nice to see a bit of jesus juice going in  What dose is the dbol at.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep still at DW fitness.

I had a bottle of GB Pharma lying around. They are a weird dose at 25mg per tab.

I didn't fancy 50mg so Ill see how I get on with 25mg


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

expletive said:


> Yep still at DW fitness.
> 
> I had a bottle of GB Pharma lying around. They are a weird dose at 25mg per tab.
> 
> I didn't fancy 50mg so Ill see how I get on with 25mg


Good idea, maybe 50mg last week of kick


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a quick update.

No training this so far this week :confused1:

I've been full of the flu all week, sweats, shivers , the works!

To top it all off I have still got PIP from Saturdays jab, sore as hell and swollen hard lumps in both glutes. I think the two things might be linked.

Hope to be better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

expletive said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> No training this so far this week :confused1:
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound too good mate!

Test flu.... ?!

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't know mate, could be. **** whatever it is.

It's floored me, no energy, feel weak as a kitten and zero appetite.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

expletive said:


> Don't know mate, could be. **** whatever it is.
> 
> It's floored me, no energy, feel weak as a kitten and zero appetite.


Get popping Ibuprofen and Vit C !

Hopefully you'll be on the mend soon.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well Im back and on it :thumb:

Flu last week knocked me for six and I hardly ate a thing but Im fine now and got back to the gym tonight.

I was concerned after the amount of pain last weeks jab gave me, it was red hard and swollen, really thought I had a abscess. however It went yesterday and my second jab of 1.5ml tri test 400 on saturday went without a problem, onlt minor pip in my quads today but i put that down to having not jabbed my quads in a while. Took the dbol all last week as well.

Hit chest and tris tonight. The gym was rammed to the rafters tonight, not a spare bench in sight so I had to make do with smith and freeweight machines tonight, still got a good training session in :thumb:

*CHEST & TRIS*

Smith BP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline press machine:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips: [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10kg

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Here we go! Time to get mahoosive!!!

Ill be updating with photos and stats tomorrow


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work bro .. keep grinding at it dude !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So seeing its the start of my blast i thought Id post an update of stats and photos to see where I am.

All measurements and photos were taken first thing this morning, cold!

Height: 6ft (still cant get this to grow)

Weight: 102.7 kg

Neck: 17 ins

Waist:37.5 ins

Chest: 46 ins

Right Bicep: 17.3 ins

Left Bicep: 17.3 ins

Right Thigh: 25 ins

Left Thigh: 25.5 ins

Right Calf: 15.5 ins

Left Calf: 15.5 ins

Photos of progression (white pants 11 weeks ago:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking at the stats and photos Ive put on a bit of body fat.

On reflection I know where this has come from apart from eating too much. Since the last stats and photos I quit my full time MMA coach position so I have dramatically reduced cardio each week.

Im eating 3500 cals with a macro split of protein 45% carbs 30% fats 25%

Should I drop the calories by say 200? I really dont want to add any more fat


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

expletive said:


> Looking at the stats and photos Ive put on a bit of body fat.
> 
> On reflection I know where this has come from apart from eating too much. Since the last stats and photos I quit my full time MMA coach position so I have dramatically reduced cardio each week.
> 
> ...


Make the Protein % higher. That'll be the hard part to compensate in cal loss though. It should help with fat loss but maintain muscle, best thing you can do is try 

Anything is worth a try. If all else fails.... go back to the same diet and get back on the cardio


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Judging by your pics mate l would say your comparible if not slightly lower BF than me at 24 %.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Milky, gives me an idea and what Im up against when i cut.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit the gym again tonight for a back and bicep session. Still staying away from deadlifts due to my lower back niggle so replaced with hyper-extensions. Dbol is kicking in as the back pumps were fun tonight.

*BACK & BIS*

Seated row free weight machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected]

Hyper extensions: [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected] [email protected]

Cable preacher curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbell curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My sleep is going to rat **** at the moment, I think its a combination of the tri-test, dbol and Im also on Champix to give up the dreaded smoking. I am having some wicked dreams at the moment and sleep is very fitful. Im also sweating so much its ridiculous, In the morining my duvet and pillows are drenched.

Im already taking melatonin to try to help with sleep but TBH i think it only adds to the weird dreams.

Not sure what to do about this, but I need to do something because Im feeling knackered at the moment.

re the fat issue ive decided to add cardio in the mix to see how that goes, 20mins after weights session.

Hit the gym earlier, shoulders tonight!

*SHOULDERS*

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Face pulls [email protected] [email protected]

Machine behind neck press:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raises: [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio 10mins xtrainer, 10mins bike.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just noticed non of you MOFOs have commented on my recent photos, no criticism constructive or otherwise, nothin.

Well Fook ya you cnuts! 

Just back from hitting the legs after popping another 1.5ml in. This PC tri-trest gives me wicked PIP, still got it in my quad from last weeks jab. I hope my body gets used to it soon as I wouldnt want another 10 weeks of this. Id have to change gear I think.

*LEGS*

Hack Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

steep incline Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges: [email protected]

Seated leg curl (single leg): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raise: 10x140kg 10x140kg (toes in), 10x140kg (toes out) 9x140kg

seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

expletive said:


> Just noticed non of you MOFOs have commented on my recent photos, no criticism constructive or otherwise, nothin.
> 
> Well Fook ya you cnuts!
> 
> ...


You look sexy as fcuk in those undies..... how's that?!

Nice work on the old legs buddy!

I was getting PIP from my Tri Test Blend, switched to pharma Test E this week and had nothing, nothing at all!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> You look sexy as fcuk in those undies..... how's that?!
> 
> Nice work on the old legs buddy!
> 
> I was getting PIP from my Tri Test Blend, switched to pharma Test E this week and had nothing, nothing at all!


Cheers mate, I feel loved now :wub:

same with me really, I didnt get PIP when i was cruising on test-e only when I tried this stuff


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

expletive said:


> Cheers mate, I feel loved now :wub:
> 
> same with me really, I didnt get PIP when i was cruising on test-e only when I tried this stuff


Always loved 

PC Tri Test doesn't have Prop does it....... E, Cyp and Deca isn't it ? I think lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah thats right, not deca though, its test Deconate


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

expletive said:


> yeah thats right, not deca though, its test Deconate


Close wasn't I LOL!

PIP's a funny one then, suppose anything can cause it though


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I am sure its the compound and not my injection process, Im super clean with it, oils are always warm, steady hand when injecting, good workout of the muscle after. I have read elsewhere that its quite common to experience the PIP symptoms I did with this gear


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

expletive said:


> I am sure its the compound and not my injection process, Im super clean with it, oils are always warm, steady hand when injecting, good workout of the muscle after. I have read elsewhere that its quite common to experience the PIP symptoms I did with this gear


Yep seems that nobody gets away with PIP on the blends!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well ive got another nice big swelled lump on my glute after yesterdays jab, not hurtin yet but its the same as last few weeks so the next few days will remind me of getting the cane at school.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

expletive said:


> Well ive got another nice big swelled lump on my glute after yesterdays jab, not hurtin yet but its the same as last few weeks so the next few days will remind me of getting the cane at school.


Ignore it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Felt strong tonight, everything is going in the right direction apart from these bastard painful jabs

*CHEST AND TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline plate machine press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Cable flyes (per cable): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Straight bar pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh forget to add my 20 mins cardio at the end.

Watched " I wanna be that guy" today, really interesting stuff, recommend it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Oh forget to add my 20 mins cardio at the end.
> 
> Watched " I wanna be that guy today", really interesting stuff, recommend it


Its a very good watch mate, l totally agree..

You know l have never had pip.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its a very good watch mate, l totally agree..
> 
> You know l have never had pip.....


I havent had it before until I stared blasting on this tri-test


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> I havent had it before until I stared blasting on this tri-test


Never had it even on that mate, thought you were on onerip or something.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Never had it even on that mate, thought you were on onerip or something.


Mst just not agree with me, i have read about others that got the same reaction.

Im not going to change oils yet as im a [email protected]@king man and used to punched in the face for a living so can hack a bit of pain :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

expletive said:


> Felt strong tonight, everything is going in the right direction apart from these bastard painful jabs
> 
> *CHEST AND TRIS*
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate!

Still getting some PIP then? That's sh!t isn't it 

Tatts look good bro, I really need to decide what I want :lol:

I'm after a full sleeve :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Nice workout mate!
> 
> Still getting some PIP then? That's sh!t isn't it
> 
> ...


Some of its good, some not so good. It's a collection of 20 years or so. Sometimes I wish I had a blank canvas to start again but can't be bothered to go through the pain of lazer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good in your avi bro i like !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> looking good in your avi bro i like !!!


Cheers mate, amazing what a bit of hard work can get you eh! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

expletive said:


> Some of its good, some not so good. It's a collection of 20 years or so. Sometimes I wish I had a blank canvas to start again but can't be bothered to go through the pain of lazer


Looks good from here!

I have 4, 2 I regret :lol: Can I have a blank canvas too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Cheers mate, amazing what a bit of hard work can get you eh! :thumb:


you can say that again bro ... long may that ethic continue, and your body to grow !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Looks good from here!
> 
> I have 4, 2 I regret :lol: Can I have a blank canvas too


I've got a wire brush and some dettol, we could have a go getting them off with that


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you can say that again bro ... long may that ethic continue, and your body to grow !!!


Imagine what I'll be like when I really knuckle down :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

expletive said:


> I've got a wire brush and some dettol, we could have a go getting them off with that


Yeah why not, i'll do yours first though :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Yeah why not, i'll do yours first though :lol:


 :lol: with all due respect get [email protected]@ked


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

expletive said:


> :lol: with all due respect get [email protected]@ked


Understood, rudetube on C4 last week had a bloke using a power sander taking a tattoo off! What a ****!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0B said:


> Understood, rudetube on C4 last week had a bloke using a power sander taking a tattoo off! What a ****!


That'll leave a mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

expletive said:


> That'll leave a mark


Yeah it did, the tit!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Firing on all cylinders at the moment :thumb:

Plus got some compliments on size tonight!

*BACK & BIS*

Seated row free weight machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hyper extensions: [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Machine preacher curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (couldnt get on with this machine, didnt seem to curl properly)

Single Cable curls: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh and finished off with another 20 mins cardio


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ex , Liking the new pics and avi. Looks like you doing something right cause you looking bigger


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Ex , Liking the new pics and avi. Looks like you doing something right cause you looking bigger


Cheers Retro. Yeah it's all going good atm.

Cheers for your PM earlier


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Ex , Liking the new pics and avi. Looks like you doing something right cause you looking bigger


he is stood on a box mate thats all lol X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> he is stood on a box mate thats all lol X


Yes mate, a box of [email protected]@kin alpha and roidy goodness


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, i received a free tub of iforce hemavol nutrition watermelon cooler flavour in the post today. My end of the deal is write an intial review to keep a log and update at least 3 times a week and write a final review.

I intend to do all that on here as i dont see the point in writing two logs.

About Hemavol, if you want the full spiel read here http://www.iforcenutrition.com/hemavol.asp

I a nutshell it is marketed as a plasma volumizer????

PLASMA VOLUMIZATION INCREASES CELLULAR EXPANSION!

• PEAK VASODILATION FOR ROADMAP VASCULARITY!

• ANABOLIC NUTRIENT SHUTTLE DRIVES NUTRIENTS DIRECTLY INTO MUSCLE CELLS!

• INCREASED EFFECTS WITH EACH DOSE!

My initial review is as follows, took 1 scoop 20 mins before my shoulder workout tonight, maybe a daft thing to do because if you believe the hype it is ment to produce incredible pumps, seeing as im on a low dose of Dbol could have been quite interesting.

It mixed well with 300ml of water, the taste was a little sweet for me but it defo tasted of water melon. the consistency was smooth.

Now for the performance claims, firstly i did not get great pumps, perhaps shoulders was not the best night to try it out but i expected at least something. i didnt increase my performance in any way, infact i dropped a few reps here and there from last week. So initial review of 1 scoop is i didnt feel a thing.

Tomorrow morining i am blasting legs so will try 2 scoops then and review that.

Any hoo, tonights workout:

*SHOULDERS*

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Face pulls [email protected]

Machine behind neck press:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (I know this machine isnt true weight, still working out a good working weight)

DB lateral raises: [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio 10mins xtrainer, 10mins bike.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did another jab this morning, still got swelling from the last jab but ive had it confirmed my gear is G2G.

Also took 2 scoops of Hemavol and headed off to the gym, got no outrageous pumps from the hemavol so at the moment I dont believe it lives up to its hype.

Rather than adding too much extra weight this am I added reps and sets, did the job, i have rubber legs now.

*LEGS*

Hack Squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

steep incline Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges: [email protected]

Seated leg curl (single leg): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raise: 12x140kg 12x140kg (toes in), 12x140kg (toes out) 10x140kg

seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

expletive said:


> Did another jab this morning, still got swelling from the last jab but ive had it confirmed my gear is G2G.
> 
> Also took 2 scoops of Hemavol and headed off to the gym, got no outrageous pumps from the hemavol so at the moment I dont believe it lives up to its hype.
> 
> ...


Nice session mate!

How's the swelling..... Annoying i can imagine.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Swellings a pain in the ****.......literally :lol:

Going to stick it out though with his stuff, no point dumping legit gear


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick weigh in this morning, 104.5 kg so up 2kg in 3 weeks of the blast.

Also it seems that with the added cardio ive arrested the increase of BF.

If this keeps up Ill be happy with the result at the end


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Felt pretty tired all day today and not much of an appetite.

Still hit the gym tonight for a chest and tris session.

I took two scoops of Hemavol tonight and i did feel a great pump in my chest and tris, perhaps it gets better after a period of time with his stuff?

I accomplished one of my goals tonight, completed 4 sets of 10 on flat BP so next week the weights go up!

There was an all round increase of strength tonight :thumb:

However after the session I felt like ****! Dizzy and very spaced out, still feel like that now 1 hour later. An early night is in order i think.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline plate machine press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Cable flyes (per cable): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

expletive said:


> Felt pretty tired all day today and not much of an appetite.
> 
> Still hit the gym tonight for a chest and tris session.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, 300kg on the 2nd set Rope Pushdowns.... REPPED 

Oh, AVI updated....that's my boulders :tt2:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back in the gym again, swelling is really ****ing me off now, right glute feels like im sitting on a water melon.

Ive tried to contact my source about this problem, couldnt get hold of him so left a message, we shall see.

I am seriously considering jacking this gear, maybe try a different vial of the same stuff or another gear.

In my stash ive got GB Pharmaceuticals t300 G2G, GenShi t250 (not tried yet), and about 20 vials of good old iranian pharma test (bang on) so its not like Im going to struggle for gear, but it would be a damn shame to chuck out 1.5 vials of PC gear. We shall see.

*BACK & BIS*

Seated row free weight machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Wide Lat Pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hyper extensions: [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]

Machine preacher curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Single Cable curls: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A fun packed day spent trawling through last years tax return, thank [email protected]@k Im not self employed any more.

Just as i was on my way out the door it started snowing heavily which made the gym very quiet tonight :thumb:

*SHOULDERS*

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Face pulls [email protected]

Machine behind neck press:[email protected] [email protected]

DB lateral raises: [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio 10mins xtrainer, 10mins bike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> A fun packed day spent trawling through last years tax return, thank [email protected]@k Im not self employed any more.
> 
> Just as i was on my way out the door it started snowing heavily which made the gym very quiet tonight :thumb:
> 
> ...


SNOWING!

Nice session mate :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking forward to a fun filled day of tax and expenses.

Not before I hit the gym and blast my legs with a routine Milky told me about.

Gab with new vial of tt400 first, see if the pip is any better with this one! Going to take the hems ol again even though I can't feel it doing anything!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Well jab went well, felt different to previous jabs so we shall see, hopefully it was just a bad batch.

Did the leg session, holy fcuk its a killer! Fcuked off recording weights because with this they are not important and your not going to break and PBs

*LEGS*

started off with 3mins bike,just to put some blood in,mild stretch then extensions.....DONT lock out at the top...hold at the bottom...keep reps in 15 range....1 min rest

Leg press...this is the bread winner if not squatting......keep reps in 25 range,as the weight goes up slightly...try keep same reps even though weight goes up..if not its the effort that counts.

then after your heaviest set..oh btw.....dont do suffocating movements....3/4 reps is way enough......NOW you need to do half your max weight and shoot for between 50 and 100 reps....best way to do this is 10 reps...pause 10 pause..now dont rack it until you have got to them reps...even if it takes 5 mins...do them.

Once you get to hacks...you will be fried...and less chance of injurys as legs warmed up fully.....same again...dont lock out at top but ass to grass without the bounce..pause at bottom then up...reps wise...whatever you have left in the tank.

Hams...keep every set in the 25 range with 1 min rest...5 sets you will be fried.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot to add that after that I did calves, couldnt put too much weight on because my legs wouldnt let me lift it LOL

Calves:

standing [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated [email protected]

FCUK cardio after that :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work bro. looks like things are going to plan i here matey !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

New vial, no swelling & no PIP! thank fcuk for that!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a lot of sleep last night and ive been very bloated all weekend.

After a few straining craps today I feel better (sorry for the graphic update)

Had to down a sugar free Red Bull before the gym tonight. TBH you can keep all you pre work out stims, nothing beats Red Bull.

Felt great After and had a booming session.

After last weeks reached goal of 4 sets of [email protected] I reached another goal, 80kg, next week 85kg

I need to concentrate on my incline bench now as progress on that is slow at the moment.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline plate machine press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty knackered still but wont let it slow the expletive machines progress.

Sacked off Wide grip pul downs from my routine for the time being as i dont feel them hitting my back and seem to make slow progress.

Swapped them in favour of the pullover machine as i can really feel them hitting my lats.

I also went back to rack deadlifts tonight as i have given It 5 weeks rehab and rest since pulling it before xmas. its healed really well although im suprised how much strength in that lift ive lost.

To finish the session i have added Wide grip pullups as i keep promising to add these but never get round to it, and TBH Im pretty crap at them.

Ive also moved shrugs to shoulder session

*BACK & BIS*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated row free weight machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB curls: [email protected]

Cable preacher curls: [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like everything is going well in here bro. moving some decent weights in your routines pal, and your routines look basic and solid so thats great ..

keep it going bro !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate.

I try to keep it simple as it works for me, most exercises working on the progressive overload principle with a few pyramid exercises.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No work today so chilled all day today. :thumb:

Even had a power nap.

Hit the gym to batter my shoulders, felt very tight today so gave my shoulders a massive warm up.

*SHOULDERS*

Smith press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Face pulls [email protected]

Machine behind neck press:[email protected]

DB lateral raises: [email protected]

Shrug machine: [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio 10mins xtrainer, 10mins bike.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> No work today so chilled all day today. :thumb:
> 
> Even had a power nap.
> 
> ...


Love shoulders !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Love shoulders !!


Used to hate them mate, absolutely love them too now :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i like shoulders too ... dont think there is a better bodypart other than maybe legs that you get that fcukin awful ache on whilst training them lol !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i like shoulders too ... dont think there is a better bodypart other than maybe legs that you get that fcukin awful ache on whilst training them lol !!!


Your dead right their mate, and the ache is start to finish with shoulders!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Try the overhead shrug sometime


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Try the overhead shrug sometime


Yeah I saw them in your journal mate, I'll have to give them a bash.

Just about to do my jab then out to blast the legs with a mother of all sessions


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You mother lifts too !!!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Great journal mate im only on page 7 but it's a good read, subscribed :thumbup1: dont want to jump any pages in case I miss out:cool:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

GShock said:


> Great journal mate im only on page 7 but it's a good read, subscribed :thumbup1: dont want to jump any pages in case I miss out:cool:


Cheers mate

It might not have the banter that others have but its my training journal, warts and all.

Welcome aboard


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back form the gym, legs obliterated!!! Job done!

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 86x40kg

Hack squats: 20x20kg 18x40kg 13x50kg 13x70kg

SLDL: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]

Sod cardio after that, legs feel like jelly


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So after a bit of research and planning ive decided to run peptides alongside my bridge when I finish this blast to help boost my GH.

Luckily propeptides.net have been running a discount sale today so I have 3 vials of GHRP-6 and three vials of CJC1295 as a start, I plan to run 100mcg of each 3 times a day and see how I get on with that.

But tonight, fcuk it Im tucking into squid with chilli and spices and crispy lamb with honey and chillis


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Weigh in, 108kg BOOM

Feeling big and tight if that makes sense


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good feeling mate isnt it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It most certainly is.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm I'm Portsmouth for the next few days so going to hit the City Gym.

Was going to go tonight but it took 4 hours to get from Cardiff to here:cursing:

On the gear front I've decided to add another 100mg in to the mix. There is the temptation to ramp it up to 1g but I'm doing so well on this low dose there's no point really.

My work suits and shirts don't fit me now, clothing that was baggy is now getting tight so its all good! :thumb:

Just tucking into a massive rump steak with rice as carbs have been low today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> I'm I'm Portsmouth for the next few days so going to hit the City Gym.
> 
> Was going to go tonight but it took 4 hours to get from Cardiff to here:cursing:
> 
> ...


really motivating to read that post mate, love to be growing out of clothes chest and shoulders wise and baggy around stomach.. reading that made me feel even more confident thats what im aiming for in next few months !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a fcuking brilliant feeling, the best part is im not even 1/2 way through this blast.

Granted I've added a bit of BF, but I plan on a 2 week blast on DNP later this year. Fcuk it, why do things the hard way?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got to the City Gym tonight and had a good but light chest session.

Eating for England at the moment :thumbup1robably going to have another steak and rice later

*CHEST & TRIS*

DB Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

DB flyes: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Weighted Dips: [email protected]+10kg [email protected]+10 [email protected]+10

Rope pushdowns: 10 10 10

Single arm Overhead tricep extension: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Change of plan with the food tonight. Liver bacon and mash

Ding dong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really do wish l could eat liver you know mate..

Got your text BTW, nice one !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Liver is cracking stuff if it's cooked right

Like shoe leather if it's not


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcukin love liver !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit my back tonight, played around with some pull down variations as there as no pu

Lover machine. Loved the close grip pull downs, really felt them in my lats. Also the strength is coming back up on the rack

*BACK & BIS*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated close grip cable row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Close grip pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck pulldown: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with a few Wide grip @ BW

Cable curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back home.

Planned on traIning shoulders today but I still have this niggle a the top of my bIcep, bottom of my front delt.

It's quite sore after last session so I'm going to give it a rest.

Legs tomorrow, going to smash that 100rep set


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Hit my back tonight, played around with some pull down variations as there as no pu
> 
> Lover machine. Loved the close grip pull downs, really felt them in my lats. Also the strength is coming back up on the rack
> 
> ...


very strong arms mate ....

i also find you have a good back balance mate as i can do a lot of weight on CG cable rows, but i cant get anywhere near within 10 kg of wide grip pulldowns especially behind the neck(which i dont actually do anyway)

so looks like your pretty well balanced (or your not trying hard enough on seated CG cable rows lol !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha ha

On the plate machine I can do more due to the support at the front


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

About mid way through this blast now so a quick progress update is in order i think

Weight still at 108kg

Neck 18ins

Chest 46ins

waist 38??? still fit in 36inch trousers

Right Bi: 18ins

Left Bi: 18ins

Left thigh: 26.5

Right thigh: 26

Left calf: 16ins

Right calf: 17ins

Photos below taken without pump and before food

apologies for the quality of the new photos, missus moved around the furniture whilst i was away so I couldnt take them in my usual spot


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely knackered today, no energy and no appetite.

Thank fcuk im not at work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

new avi looking good bro !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> new avi looking good bro !!!


Have you seen the rest of the photos?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> About mid way through this blast now so a quick progress update is in order i think
> 
> Weight still at 108kg
> 
> ...


some big changes there already mate, you are a very similair size to me with everything, my chest is a bit wider than yours , would like to see a side view of you as i think i may be a little thicker, and im holding a little more fat round gut than you are at minute ...

but on the whole we are very similair bro..

great results so far though, would lve to see side view, and cant wait to see finished results mate

repped X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and i just noticed why i seem thicker and wider, your a good 3 inches taller than me too brother !!! so you will look a beast when you have finished mate !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, long way to go yet but Im pleased overall so far.

Side shots for your collection Flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

arms look fcukin thick bro !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> arms look fcukin thick bro !!!


Cheers, couldnt get a decent leg photo but they are coming on well too.

Back always does well, just got to make those pecs pop more now, but there getting there


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ribeye mash and broccoli

That is all


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

jab day, was going to add 100mg test, ended up adding 150mg as it was easier to measure out. So i did 600mg PC TT400 and 150mg GB Pharmaceuticals Test-e 300 which I know is good to go as i was cruising on that a while back and god 1/2 a vial left over.

Went to to the gym and smashed legs!!!! Going to make some protein flapjacks today!

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg BOOM!!!

Hack squats: 12x70kg 12x90kg 9x100kg 8x100kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected] (toes in), [email protected] (toes out), [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]

FCUKING OUCH!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just make some protein flapjack with goji berries, cranberries and almonds. just setting in the fridge. Nom Nom


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Just make some protein flapjack with goji berries, cranberries and almonds. just setting in the fridge. Nom Nom


yummy, sounds great bro !!! dont get too fat pmsl X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Took my daughter swimming for the first time since before xmas.

Put on my shorts which are usually baggy on the thighs, this time however struggled to get the fooking things on, tight as chuff.

Weird thouh because i felt small and skinny at the pool, dammed bigorexia

Get in


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

How you doing pal? Hope your ok and well, will catch up on things soon mate. Good to be back

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384024,-2.519427


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Going well cheers joe. Training hard and getting big.

How are you? Still keeping up your training I hope.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting session tonight at the gym.

Had a discussion with the sports injury therapist there after i had done bench press as my injury was playing up

He took me through various movements and stretches, and through a process of elimination he found that I have got an issue with my left pectoral insertion on the arm.

He said that its safe to work around the injury, he also said that it would more than likely heal with a good stretching program. He gave me some good PNF stretches to work with.

I have noticed that with my increase in size my flexibility has decreased. So now i know what it is I can get on the healing train.

After seeing him I didnt do my usual chest session but gave my Tricep a good seeing to, then 2 light sets on the pec deck, second set I used Mentzers intensity method, used a cadence of 4,4,4, Its a killer!

Also got some peptides thought the post today which i plan to use on my cruise in 5 weeks time.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Superset

Skullcrusher into CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bench dips (30seconds rest) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bit ****ed off today as i spoke to the sports injury therapist again, he said i need to stay away from any exercise that aggravates the injury.

So no more benching for me for a while, need to devise a training program for chest that doesnt aggravate it.

On that note ive decided to start pinning my peptides now to help heal the injury. So Im doing 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 100mcg of CJC 1295 x3 ED, should help

Managed a good back session tonight though.

*BACK & BIS*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated cable row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + some negatives

DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Forgot cardio tonight


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not started my peptides yet as Imstill waiting for my slin pins to arrive.

Could I do it with a 1ml barrel an a blue? If so how would I measure it?

Also I got a crate of energy boost drinks in the post today to review


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

Think it's gonna be difficult to get an accurate measurement but can be done


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php
> 
> Think it's gonna be difficult to get an accurate measurement but can be done


Cheers Tass, im **** with maths things

Im going to wait for the slinpins


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

looking good ex, You have seriously blown up since last pics.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Retro

It's amazing what a bit of hard work and chemicals will do


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Started my peptides this morning 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 100mcg of CJC 1295 x3 ED

After pinning gear these tiny amounts through tiny needles are a doddle.

I was also speaking to a guy in the know as I was unsure about continuing my blast due to the injury, my training is now limited to Back, Legs and arms, no shoulders or Chest at present.

As I said i was considering going back to a TRT dose but have now decided to continue my blast and add 450mg deca into the mix to help as i still want a massive back and wheels. Chest and shoulders can catch up


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Peptides done, Deca turned up in the post this morning so jabbed 750mg test and 450mg deca! Smashed legs in the gym today.

Ive reassessed my training to help this injury heal. Im going to be doing a 3 day split.

Day 1: back

Day 2: Arms, calves, shrugs

Day 3: Legs

Ill review this on a weekly basis and see how the injury heals.

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg

Hack squats: 12x70kg 12x90kg 10x110kg 10x110kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well in those pics mate, packed some size on!

Thanks for the VM :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking well in those pics mate, packed some size on!
> 
> Thanks for the VM :thumb:


Cheers mate

Can tell your back, my likes went up by about 3000 :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Is this your on going injury ? áre the peps for your injury ?

Did the cissus help at all ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate its a new injury, been niggling me for a few weeks now. Just got quite bad last week.

The peptides are to help with the injury, not expecting anything more from them, maybe an increase in appetite from the GHRP-6

Dont know if the cissus is helping or not TBH. i guess to only way of telling is to stop taking them :lol:

Your workout are looking good in your journal mate.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers but i am still a long shot behind you !!

Tass said the peps just masked his injury and was thinking about cissus. I had a bit of shoulder trouble that has recently sorted itself out with foam rolling, Lying L raises, other RC work and the main one Overhead shrugs, they are great for shoulder rehab apparently but with my bench i have changed the position of my arm and where i press to, with a good arch inmy back my shoulders harly go beyond the bench which is good for shoulders, Bringing the bar down to the upper belly sectionon bench take strain of the shoulders / triceps too


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats how i do bench to, power lifting approach

Looked at people saying peps only masked the injury but from my investigations it seems that the injury wasnt given enough time to heal, the science behind peps healing rather than masking is sound.

Adding deca to assist too, but nothing beats rest so no bench or shoulders for a few weeks.

Foam roller is next on my list


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just come across this. Interesting stuff. Subbed. Hope all goes well with shoulder and peps. Will chip in if I can!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Ben, its no Flinty style funhouse in here but it helps me see what works or not for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> Cheers Ben, its no Flinty style funhouse in here but it helps me see what works or not for me.


Lol no worries mate it's good to read some solid serious stuff. I'll catch up over next few days and see what you've been up to.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't trained since Saturday. I have been feeling quite rough since Sunday.

I'm not sure if it's a virus or my body getting used to the deca as I started that on Saturday. Pretty sure it's a virus as I am coughing up shyte.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get in the gym you big girl's blouse


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A weeks rest will do me good

Back on on Saturday for legs again


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Plus I don't do I'll. It does take a lot for me to not got to the gym


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> A weeks rest will do me good
> 
> Back on on Saturday for legs again


Yeah you're probably right. I can't train when I'm sick either


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back into it today, thank fouk for that!!!

Still feel a bit rough but Im over the worst.

Peps jabbed, test jabbed, deca jabbed, legs smashed, job done!!

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg

Hack squats: 15x90kg 10x120kg 10x120kg 9x120kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got some goodies in the post today, some alfalfa, cholorella, wheatgrass. Going to take 10g of these ED with some Vegetable juice. Also going to add some ALA and NAC.

I got the idea of Empire Boy before he left and Ginger ben reminded me the other day.

Back in for a back session tonight. Got a bit of a bollocking when the sport injury guy found out what exercises i had been doing as some of them would be damaging the tendon more even though I couldn't feel it, also been advised which exercises i can do as an alternative. So out are close grip rows and wide pull ups, in are T-Bar rows plate machine and assisted pull ups.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated plate row machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> A weeks rest will do me good
> 
> Back on on Saturday for legs again


A rest really does do you good mate, FACT !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Got some goodies in the post today, some alfalfa, cholorella, wheatgrass. Going to take 10g of these ED with some Vegetable juice. Also going to add some ALA and NAC.
> 
> I got the idea of Empire Boy before he left and Ginger ben reminded me the other day.
> 
> ...


Seems like EB started a trend, best get on MP hadn't I 

Good session mate, can't beat a good back session!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the ALA and NAC mate? Heard of them but what do they do?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the ALA and NAC mate? Heard of them but what do they do?


They are good for liver function and protection mate.

Just made a drink with 10g of the greens, fcuking rank, looked again on MP website and the dosage should be 3g, no wonder :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> They are good for liver function and protection mate.
> 
> Just made a drink with 10g of the greens, fcuking rank, looked again on MP website and the dosage should be 3g, no wonder :lol:


Pmsl not surprised! Think 10g is daily dosage but divided in to 2 or 3 shakes. Lob a couple of scoops of protein I'm to it and you won't taste the greens really. Plus makes them green - Hulk shakes!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I seem to remember Empire boy saying the ingredients would last over 100 days, however if you have 10g (3x recommended dose) it will only last 50 days.

I think I'm going to keep it at recommended 3g a day for the greens maybe boost it to 6g.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Turns out the sports therapists was correct, those exercises have aggravated my injury a bit so the change will be good.

As I am off benching or any pressing movement at the moment I thought id try a couple of different things tonight.

Started on Pec Dec to see how the tendon copes. Only went light but used a cadence of 4,4,4

Did some curls and then tried some different exercises for tri's.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher cable curls: [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Curls: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] (Very slow)

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's wrong with your shoulder ex ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive damaged the pec insertion tendon


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

FYI

During the use of peps, the pain I had in my rotator cuff tendon was masked by the peptides. I could have been doing some serious damage whilst continuing to lift.

I am hoping that the peps strengthened the tendon enough to counteract the damage I could have been causing.

Wont know till doc sticks his device in me.

Just something to think about with the peps


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> FYI
> 
> During the use of peps, the pain I had in my rotator cuff tendon was masked by the peptides. I could have been doing some serious damage whilst continuing to lift.
> 
> ...


Im working around it mate, not doing anything at all if i can help it that might cause further damage


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Must have been half asleep this morning, managed to jab 2ml of tt400, 2/3ml t300, 1.5ml deca. So instead of my usual 750mg test I put in 1g. I also forgot to wipe the vials, fingers crossed nothing develops :huh:

Injury seems to be easing up, still going to give it plenty of rest though.

Had a good leg session, managed to up the weights on the leg press, only by a small amount but after 100 reps you can certainly feel it  .

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x125kg 25x125kg 100x55kg

Hack squats: 12x90kg 10x120kg 10x120kg 10x120kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been away for a couple of days in Torquay. Had a great room overlong the sea there.

Drove back and straight to the gym. Only had time for a short session as i had to pick my daughter up, but made it a good workout all the same.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (last 2 sets done mentor style, 4,4,4)

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected](Very slow)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Craking session tonight, felt strong, did some different exercises and got a PB on Rack Deadlifts.

Injury is healing well, I can still feel it there but the times it causes pain are getting less :thumb:

Got some more goodies in the post yesterday, some DNP going to do 2 weeks at the end of this blast (21th April) supported by T3 and 500mg test. Then its cruise for about 8 weeks before a blast again.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] PfcukingB Grip failed) Dropped to 3x165kg

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pullover machine: [email protected]

Cable preacher curl: [email protected] [email protected]

cable xover machine high curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice *P*tothemother****ing*B* homeboy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> Craking session tonight, felt strong, did some different exercises and got a PB on Rack Deadlifts.
> 
> Injury is healing well, I can still feel it there but the times it causes pain are getting less :thumb:
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, get some straps and bang out 4 at 175 next time or are you trying to avoid them?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My main intention for deads is back strength. No too concerned with grip strength or competition standard. As such straps are on the to get list


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> My main intention for deads is back strength. No too concerned with grip strength or competition standard. As such straps are on the to get list


Amen to that! :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in.

Went back to heavy with legs today

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

expletive said:


> 1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in.
> 
> Went back to heavy with legs today
> 
> ...


Looks similar to my typical leg day, you'll feel that tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Felt it on the day, wobbly as chuff.

Haven't felt it at all since. Could have gone heavier on the leg press I think. I'm going for 300 next time. Thats the max plates you can put on it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw macuk putting some bs measurements in his log, prompted me to do a quick measure.

Chest: 49 1/4 ins

Bis: 17 3/4 ins

Thighs: 26 3/4ins

I ****ing love gear


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Arms and a little chest done tonight. i can still feel my injury on certain exercises, tonights was rope push downs even though i was going light. Switch it to straight bar pushdowns next week. Did Mentzer style on the pec dec again tonight, its a proper burner.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] (Very slow)

machine hammer curls: 4x12 (no idea what weights this machine is)

Preacher cable curls: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Saw macuk putting some bs measurements in his log, prompted me to do a quick measure.
> 
> Chest: 49 1/4 ins
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^

**** !!!!

Nice one Ex !


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, Im going to get some photos up at the end of this month as "the tale of 9 men" face off finishes then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> **** !!!!
> 
> Nice one Ex !


X2

But I'll go with [email protected] over the C word :lol:

P.S - thanks for the reps


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> X2
> 
> But I'll go with [email protected] over the C word :lol:
> 
> P.S - thanks for the reps


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still a long way to go, defo have 20" arms in sight as this is my first cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still a long way to go, defo have 20" arms in sight as this is my first cycle


I didn't know it was your cycle mate, well done so far :thumb:

20" guns is in many of our dreams, but anything is possible!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick update photo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your gains have been immense ex..Nice one bruvver !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Tass, eat like a horse, train like a rhino, sleep like a bear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Quick update photo
> 
> View attachment 77741


Brilliant mate,

Looking large!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the gun club 

With those pipes you should run for club president!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers matey


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty tired today, didn't sleep very well.

Jabbed my first dose of MT2 last night and had a stiffy you could knock down buildings with all night. Kept waking me up 

Even though I got some PBs tonight i didn't feel very strong. Everything was a strain. Even 60kg deadliest felt heavier than normal.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed) [email protected] (gri[p failed) straps next week!

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] (PB)

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Pretty tired today, didn't sleep very well.
> 
> Jabbed my first dose of MT2 last night and had a stiffy you could knock down buildings with all night. Kept waking me up
> 
> ...


Hehehe! MT2 is goooooood 

Still a nice session mate and a PB too :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in.

Another heavy leg session with a PB

Going to get a sunbed to boost my MT2

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 5x300kg*P*heyhomeboyionlywentandfcukingsmashedanother*B* [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking large mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope your well mate and everything is going to plan !!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cas said:


> Looking large mate


Cheers mate, chuffed with progress so far.



flinty90 said:


> hope your well mate and everything is going to plan !!!!


Yes mate, business as usual, you know me quietly plodding on working hard, eating and sleeping well and growing like a MOFO :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Great back session tonight, had some straps so got some decent weight on rack reads.

Arranged a training session in High wycombe next week with JM which should be fun.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](Straps) [email protected] (straps) *PFCUKINB*

Close Grip Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wide row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Single DB Rows: [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have a cable machine at your gym mate ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Do you have a cable machine at your gym mate ?


Yes mate, but been advised not to use it at the moment due to over stretching my injury


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Yes mate, but been advised not to use it at the moment due to over stretching my injury


Ah rite,

Me and Dave have been including the cables on back day you see... fu*k me its a cracking exercise as well !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I do like seated cable rows, infant probably my favourite exercise.

I'll have to look in Daves journal cos I know how crap you are at logging workouts:whistling:

On another note, trimmed my body hair today which really showed how much my chest is lagging compared to other parts. Fcuking injuries, I'm going to really have to sort it when I'm healed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive:2976345 said:


> I do like seated cable rows, infant probably my favourite exercise.
> 
> I'll have to look in Daves journal cos I know how crap you are at logging workouts:whistling:
> 
> On another note, trimmed my body hair today which really showed how much my chest is lagging compared to other parts. Fcuking injuries, I'm going to really have to sort it when I'm healed


There not rows mate there lat pull downs but with the cable machine....really good pull off them but you need the right cable machine.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

How are they different from normal Lat pull downs mate?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Injury is healing nicely so i started the rehab process tonight. Began pressing with very light weights on the smith machine.

Felt the injury with elbows in, elbows wide no problems.

I shall continue with this and slowly build the weights up, no rush.

Going to have a dabble with slin over the next few 4 weeks to see how i am with it.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Mentzer style)

Smith Press: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in. Legs obliterated!

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 6x300kg [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Lying leg curl: [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session you dirty roiding cnut!!

When is the cycle due to wrap up......


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

April 14th is last jab

Then Im going to do 2 weeks DNP with T3 and a 500mg test dose

After that 6 weeks cruise 250mg sust every 10 days whilst i plan my next biggy which will probably be 1g test, 450mg deca, 5iu slin Pre WO. Tbol for 4 weeks at the end


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> April 14th is last jab
> 
> Then Im going to do 2 weeks DNP with T3 and a 500mg test dose
> 
> After that 6 weeks cruise 250mg sust every 10 days whilst i plan my next biggy which will probably be 1g test, 450mg deca, 5iu slin Pre WO. Tbol for 4 weeks at the end


Very well thought out mate! :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Always wise to plan stuff so you know exactly what your doing i find


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Always wise to plan stuff so you know exactly what your doing i find


True!

My first cycle was messed up, this one isn't!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

homosexuals hangout ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> homosexuals hangout ???


Not really, sorry to disappoint, but your welcome to stick around, we won't hold your sexual persuasion against you :tt2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Not really, sorry to disappoint, but your welcome to stick around, we won't hold your sexual persuasion against you :tt2:


do what you like bro, i strap my sexual persuasion down my leg :whistling:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Last few weeks of high doses so time to start cutting. Cals lowered to around 2500 to start. High protein low carbs.

DNP to start 17th April


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought you said pbs were special then you get 2 in a week !! Nice


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick update photo.

Very pleased with the mass gains, Ive put on some BF but that was expected.

Im going to get some callipers and see where I stand BF wise. Im going to lose some but Im not fussed about a 6 pack etc so 15% or so would do me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Quick update photo.
> 
> Very pleased with the mass gains, Ive put on some BF but that was expected.
> 
> ...


Looking large mate :thumb:

How much have you gained this cycle?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure mate, well over 20lbs, final weigh of the bulk tomorrow, then its cut cut cut


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Not sure mate, well over 20lbs, final weigh of the bulk tomorrow, then its cut cut cut


Can't grumble at 20lb can you!!

Cutting for 4 weeks aren't you?

It'll be good to see what the calipers say and then how much you manage to shed off in that time.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't grumble at 20lb can you!!
> 
> Cutting for 4 weeks aren't you?
> 
> It'll be good to see what the calipers say and then how much you manage to shed off in that time.


Yes mate, 20lbs is better than a kick in the bollox.

I am just experimenting with this at the moment so its all unknown

My diet was clean at 4000cals throughout this bulk, with protein at 450g, TBH i think it was too high


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Yes mate, 20lbs is better than a kick in the bollox.
> 
> I am just experimenting with this at the moment so its all unknown
> 
> My diet was clean at 4000cals throughout this bulk, with protein at 450g, TBH i think it was too high


Well the good thing is you know you can hit cira 20lb over x amount of time with that diet.

So its just a case of adjusting that next time with a view to less cutting after a bulk! And who wants to cut.... Nobody!

I think I've found my sweet spot diet wise, just need to address the training and keep the gear consistent.

Did you say your doing winny?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Might do winny, not sure yet.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Third day of lowered calls today, not feeling weaker but defo more hungry.

I have some little birds whispering in my ear concerning my next blast, so it might be up for a change 

Did a little more on chest tonight as the injury responded well after last time.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Cable x-over (Mentzer style): [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Smith Press (slight incline): [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] (drop set) [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Might do winny, not sure yet.


Big fan of Winny mate but it stiffens me up royally.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Big fan of Winny mate but it stiffens me up royally.


So what exactly would winny do for me?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> So what exactly would winny do for me?


It's a good hardner on low cals,fairly good muscle sparing ability,with small but consistent gains if on higher cals,hold low water on it too.

Dry your joints out though!

The birds are gettin in your house too now i see!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> It's a good hardner on low cals,fairly good muscle sparing ability,with small but consistent gains if on higher cals,hold low water on it too.
> 
> Dry your joints out though!
> 
> The birds are gettin in your house too now i see!


This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It's a good hardner on low cals,fairly good muscle sparing ability,with small but consistent gains if on higher cals,hold low water on it too.
> 
> Dry your joints out though!
> 
> The birds are gettin in your house too now i see!


Cheers mate, the birds always have been in my house, some times they chirp sense :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

And the comparison between Var and Winny, is there much difference?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> And the comparison between Var and Winny, is there much difference?


Never done Var mate so cant comment.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Milky, love the sig BTW


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok mate is var -viramone/propianate--things are called different names now!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate is var -viramone/propianate--things are called different names now!


anavar mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Am l right in thinking Var just increases strength ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Am l right in thinking Var just increases strength ?


I thought it also was used as a hardener, often at the end of some cycles to "harden" up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> I thought it also was used as a hardener, often at the end of some cycles to "harden" up


It is used pre contest i believe as it does both of those things,so it has its place in strength and BB


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Knackered today over the past 10 days Ive driven over 1000 miles to work and back plus put in a 7 hour day at work, its taking its toll, luckily not on strength though :thumb:

Absolutely smashed another PB tonight Fcuk you Rack pulls, FCUK YOU!

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (straps) [email protected](straps) [email protected] (straps) PB

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wont do behind the neck mate, feels liks an un natural movement to me.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer it to front lat pull downs, they seem to hit my arms more not my back


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Knackered today over the past 10 days Ive driven over 1000 miles to work and back plus put in a 7 hour day at work, its taking its toll, luckily not on strength though :thumb:
> 
> Absolutely smashed another PB tonight Fcuk you Rack pulls, FCUK YOU!
> 
> ...


I love the rack pulls dude-you are 5kg under mine but i only did 2 lots of 1!!!!

Right this will drive me on now,i will do 230 next time! 

Great strength though mate,well done!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

7 hour day...Part-Timer ! AND you're moaning !

Oh..Nice PB


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

7 hours plus 5 hours travelling every day. Yes I'm fcuking moaning lol

Yes it is a nice PB isn't it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> 7 hours plus 5 hours travelling every day. Yes I'm fcuking moaning lol
> 
> Yes it is a nice PB isn't it


It's the country air!

Helps lifting:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Certainly does mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Certainly does mate.


You off today 'splete?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate in sunny Swansea today teaching flex Lewis's brother first aid


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> No mate in sunny Swansea today teaching flex Lewis's brother first aid


Another great day on the road a?

How do you get on with the eating/diet on the road?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Diet is good tbh mate. Usually quite bland. Typical day at the moment due to cutting is shakes with oats in, boiled eggs and chicken breast.

Eat more exiting stuff when I get home. Cals at the moment are 2500.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Great week, spent 3 days of it talking pro BB with Flex Lewis brother :laugh:

Trained shoulders for the first time in six weeks tonight due to injury.

Took it nice and steady but found no issues at all :thumb:

However i have picked up another injury, brachialis tendon insertion, need to do lots of light twist curls for the girls.

*SHOULDERS*

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Giant set:

Rear fly, lateral raise, front raise: [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work how did you hurt brach bro?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

On my back session on Weds, combination of Tbar row machine and pulldowns :huh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a nightmare-fookin injuries,

did you ice it at all?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Such a nightmare-fookin injuries,
> 
> did you ice it at all?


Yes mate, always ice my injuries


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Yes mate, always ice my injuries


It always surprises me when guys do not.

Have you finished for weekend now?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It always surprises me when guys do not.
> 
> Have you finished for weekend now?


Finished work, just got to smash legs in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And walk! :whistling:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So gear in and headed off to the gym, I'm feeling decidedly knackered today and aching a lot. I've been at it hard and heavy for a while now and its taking its toil. Next week I think I'm due a light week.

Also had my BF measured this morning and was pleasantly surprised. Its @ 23% which is the same as December so in the last 4 months BF has remained constant.

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 6x300kg [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> So gear in and headed off to the gym, I'm feeling decidedly knackered today and aching a lot. I've been at it hard and heavy for a while now and its taking its toil. Next week I think I'm due a light week.
> 
> Also had my BF measured this morning and was pleasantly surprised. Its @ 23% which is the same as December so in the last 4 months BF has remained constant.
> 
> ...


Good news on bf mate,

nice little leg sess too!

That's two of us holding back next week then!

I struggle with that though,gonna do reps and supersets to fail but light myself(insurance for tendons/inserts)


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good news on bf mate,
> 
> nice little leg sess too!
> 
> ...


Yep my thinking exactly, Im going to do about a month light with high reps i think, let things rest a bit before i crack on heavy again.

to 1 heavy session next week with JM


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So much for a light session eh!

Seated press is fine for my injury, so is pec dec. Tried bench with just the bar and pain as soon as i unranked it, so bench is out for the foreseeable future.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Pec Dec [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (mentzer style)

Seated press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Weigh in and stats as of today. Taken upon waking no food and no pump:

Weight: 108kg 238 lbs

Neck 47cm 18.5ins

waist: 96.5cm 38ins

chest 122cm 48ins

Biceps: 46cm 18ins

Quads: 66cm 26ins

Calfs: 40cm 15.75ins

So weight has dropped in the last two weeks and a small amount of size. This is due to the reduced calorie (2500) low carb diet and it is all water weight/bloat so Im not concerned, going to continue to cut until may and run DNP for 2 weeks from April 14th.

You can see how my injury has hampered growth of both shoulders and chest. I'm very pleased with my back and legs though. if looking quite flat in the photos due to the cut.

Progress photos(red pants beginning of Jan, Dangermouse pants today:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin good and on your toes there dude,is that a deaths head on your back?-HA?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol yes its part of a full back piece I've yet to get finished


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Lol yes its part of a full back piece I've yet to get finished


i never got around to tatts,looks like you have some goodens,you must have a ride?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate, never fancied it, my cousin got killed on one when he was 17


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> No mate, never fancied it, my cousin got killed on one when he was 17


i use to love ridin with some boys your way,great roads,good memories


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah some really good roads, gets very popular in the summer over here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

we used to wheelie a long road near morton,it was a mile long,so much fun and we lived through it!

Do you know a fella called Dave Wrenn who once owned a fishery called Chad lakes-i am trying to find him,an old buddy!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Chad lakes is about 40miles from me in oxfordshire


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Chad lakes is about 40miles from me in oxfordshire


Sorry mate ,meant to say he has moved your area some where?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you fish?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate don't have the patience


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

just found this one mate - didn't know you were running one. Doh!

subb'd - I'll catch up on the last few pages later...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate

A quiet session tonight really did take it easy, did some screw curls to rehab brach injury

*BACK & BIS*

DB Screw curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated row machine, pulled in, held, released a quarter then pulled in again before released = 1 rep: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just finished a session with JM and Dixie at Servernside gym, glos. A spit and sawdust type gym.

A real good time with two sound fellas, no egos, no bollox just training and chewing the fat, as it should be.

Worked shoulders and triceps, it was a bit of a blur and I didn't record all the weights cos half the time i didn't know what i was lifting.

DB press up to 37.5kg (dixie banged out a few on 42.5kg) then a few drop sets

DB single Tricep extension finishing with a few drop sets.

Tricep press down. Single upto 40kg, V bar up to 70kg

Machine shoulder press superset with lateral raise

Machine shoulder press superset with rear flyes.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did a Chest and tris session at Virgin Active at Gloucester, with JM and Dixie

I was limited to what i could do chest wise but still had a good session.

Tricep Pushdown Straight back V bar: [email protected] [email protected]

Pec Dec: 3 sets @30kg to failure, Mentzer style 4,4,4 , think the guys enjoyed this one

Skull crushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated press plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](injury played up)

Good session again with some great guys, looking forward to doing it again sometime


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I swear i dreampt you was gonna say that 'spleet!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I swear i dreampt you was gonna say that 'spleet!


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Easter reps x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Easter Reps Expletive.

Good work dude. Some impressive french press there up to 50kg. You must be a strong bencher.


----------

